# Some new homemade crankbaits



## All Eyes

Lately I've been making these square bill rattle baits and painted my first craw pattern. The colors don't show up well in these pictures, but I was pretty happy with the way it turned out. These are 2 1/4" and done in cedar. The top one has a wider lip design that I want to try out. I have several new musky and walleye baits in the works also. Would love to see what everyone else has been building.


----------



## Flathead76

Look too nice to fish with. Paint looks great.


----------



## All Eyes

Flathead76 said:


> Look too nice to fish with. Paint looks great.


Thank you Flathead. Always trying to come up with different paint schemes. I plan on doing a few more craw patterns in different colors.


----------



## Flathead76

I like how on the crawfish that the paint looks spotted on the sides giving it character. Dirty but shinny if that makes any sense.


----------



## All Eyes

Flathead76 said:


> I like how on the crawfish that the paint looks spotted on the sides giving it character. Dirty but shinny if that makes any sense.


TY. Those little black specs are done by making the airbrush spit, but for some reason you can barely see them on the pictures. They give that dirty natural look. Most craw baits are splattered like that and I've always wanted to try one.


----------



## TClark

I turned up the lights on your craw. Looks awesome!!!
Are you Fat Fingers? < from another forum?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I need to buy some


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> I need to buy some


3 in craw. 3 in fire tiger


----------



## All Eyes

No I am not Fat Fingers, but that is the best compliment I've ever received.  You are referring to Vince, known here as VC1111. He is the one responsible for getting me into bait making. His work is top notch. 
Thanks for turning up the lights on my dark picture. I should have taken some shots outside. There is more of a green tint to it that didn't show up well.


----------



## TClark

I used to make baits and was an avid TU member. Talked to Vince many times...always wanted to hook up with him for some Pike.
Yes indeed, he makes some great lures!!

You are doing GREAT!!


----------



## All Eyes

TClark said:


> I used to make baits and was an avid TU member. Talked to Vince many times...always wanted to hook up with him for some Pike.
> Yes indeed, he makes some great lures!!
> 
> You are doing GREAT!!


Thanks a lot! Vince and I were supposed to get together last year and do some musky fishing, but things didn't go as planned. Long story short, my father passed away and lots of things to deal with. I didn't get much fishing in this past season. Hopefully that will change this year. I have a few musky baits that I am anxious to drag around.


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> I need to buy some


A few of my baits have gone to family and friends, but I've never really sold any thus far. I am planning on it in the near future, but haven't started yet. Wouldn't want to insult anyone with the prices that would make it worth the time to make them. Thought about posting some on E-Bay with a reserve and see what kind of interest there is out there.


----------



## All Eyes

Better lighting? My cell phone is a bit antiquated and does not capture colors very well indoors or out.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> A few of my baits have gone to family and friends, but I've never really sold any thus far. I am planning on it in the near future, but haven't started yet. Wouldn't want to insult anyone with the prices that would make it worth the time to make them. Thought about posting some on E-Bay with a reserve and see what kind of interest there is out there.


No insult.......baits like those are folk art. I've paid 25 to 35.00 for homemade baits. The bad thing is its hard to get what time you have involved back out. Those baits you've made are beautiful!! You may be suprised what people will pay...Tom


----------



## The Fishing Addict

These are insanely good quality!


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> No insult.......baits like those are folk art. I've paid 25 to 35.00 for homemade baits. The bad thing is its hard to get what time you have involved back out. Those baits you've made are beautiful!! You may be suprised what people will pay...Tom


Thanks again for the interest and kind words Tom. I have been making some to sell and we will see how it goes here shortly.


The Fishing Addict said:


> These are insanely good quality!


Thank you. There are few things I'd rather do than make these things. Especially in the winter. And when I'm not sanding or painting, I'm drawing sketches of bait designs. It's an addiction. I've drawn lure outlines on napkins at a restaurant before. Or while talking on the phone. Once in a while one pops out at me and I will make a template out of it and build several of them with different little tweaks to compare actions. 
Here are some examples of cedar bait blanks and a wire through musky bait getting ready for sealing. Also a pic of one of my latest doodling sessions.


----------



## TClark

They look great!! How do they swim?


----------



## All Eyes

TClark said:


> They look great!! How do they swim?


Planning on getting some GoPro swimming pool footage this coming spring. The actions on my shad style walleye baits and the bass cranks for the most part is what I want. They catch fish. Some of my new designs are yet to be determined. One thing I hate about this time of year is not being able to test them out the way I want to.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Let me know when you come up with some prices!!!!


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> Let me know when you come up with some prices!!!!











Pay Pal is preferred. 
Sorry, couldn't resist. Don't want to get booted for selling them here. PM sent your way.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> View attachment 202074
> 
> Pay Pal is preferred.
> Sorry, couldn't resist. Don't want to get booted for selling them here. PM sent your way.


Lmao....I'll take 2


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> View attachment 202074
> 
> Pay Pal is preferred.
> Sorry, couldn't resist. Don't want to get booted for selling them here. PM sent your way.





All Eyes said:


> TY. Those little black specs are done by making the airbrush spit, but for some reason you can barely see them on the pictures. They give that dirty natural look. Most craw baits are splattered like that and I've always wanted to try one.










Hers a homemade squarebill....works well too


----------



## All Eyes

This is a 6 1/2" musky bait that I'm in the process of painting. Still working on the head details and gills/fins. Not the best photos again, but I wanted to bounce something off of you guys. I had an idea that may look good if even for display purposes. Instead of painting the bright orange belly fins like a perch has, I thought about making them out of some thin material or even craft fur and tying or attaching them to the front hook hanger. Has anyone seen this done before? It would have a nice 3-D effect with some added movement going through the water. Any thoughts?


----------



## All Eyes

My newest batch of square bill rattle baits. These are just over 2" and again made from cedar. For the end caps on the rattle chambers I used circuit board material this time instead of brass. It produces a slightly different sound than the metal does. Looking forward to getting an opinion from the fish as to what they prefer. Please feel free to post pics of your latest creations. I'd love to see what everyone is up to. 
More to come soon.


----------



## ristorap

All Eyes those are nice paint jobs !!!!! I could see the saugeye eating all of them colors up.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> My newest batch of square bill rattle baits. These are just over 2" and again made from cedar. For the end caps on the rattle chambers I used circuit board material this time instead of brass. It produces a slightly different sound than the metal does. Looking forward to getting an opinion from the fish as to what they prefer. Please feel free to post pics of your latest creations. I'd love to see what everyone is up to.
> More to come soon.
> View attachment 202379
> View attachment 202380
> View attachment 202381
> View attachment 202382
> View attachment 202383
> View attachment 202384


WOW....A ARTIST


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks guys. These are all the same side profile, but slightly different in thickness between the 3. The blue gill has more shoulders and a rounded head while the tiger has a thin tapered head. With 3 baits weighted identically, these changes give me great feedback when testing their actions.


----------



## Jim Paden

Super lure work, too nice to fish with. But that's the nice thing about fishing with your own lures. You still hate to loose them from time to time. But its not a disaster since you will probably have several in your tackle box.


----------



## LatinoHeat

I have no clue who Fat Fingers or VC111 is, but let me say this..."Sir, those are the finest looking paint jobs I've ever seen on a crank"! You are an absolute artist!


----------



## All Eyes

Jim- Thanks for the nice comments, and yes, I have several full boxes of my homemade baits and am working on more almost daily. Haven't counted them but am building quite a collection. Losing them once in a while is inevitable, but I always carry a lure knocker in my boat so it's kept to a minimum. 

LatinoHeat- VC111 is Vince, who started me on this hobby several years ago through looking at his amazing work in the "Fired Up The Airbrush" thread at the top of this section. If you start at the beginning of that long running thread, you will see some of the highest quality works of lure art in the world done by him and many other incredible builders. It is a section more concentrated on musky baits, so I usually post these bass and walleye cranks in a separate thread. Always appreciate the interest and kind words. More to come shortly.


----------



## All Eyes

Here are a couple attempts at a foil job in the making. Messing with this ultra thin leafing foil really tests my patience. I shake like a cold chihuahua to begin with, and then drink strong black coffee as I'm working. Touching this stuff even with a cotton ball bends and flattens out the scales and other details. It makes me nuts but the end result is usually worth it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> Thanks guys. These are all the same side profile, but slightly different in thickness between the 3. The blue gill has more shoulders and a rounded head while the tiger has a thin tapered head. With 3 baits weighted identically, these changes give me great feedback when testing their actions.
> View attachment 202417
> View attachment 202418
> View attachment 202419


Monet'


----------



## Justin Angel

Ever thought of doing a cicada style pattern on one of these? I think it would great and you certainly seems capable of the job!


----------



## All Eyes

Justin Angel said:


> Ever thought of doing a cicada style pattern on one of these? I think it would great and you certainly seems capable of the job!


Funny you should say that. I just saved some photos of locusts and cicadas last week to get ideas for a series of baits with bug patterns. Just thinking about painting this one makes my brain hurt.  But what an amazing bait this would make.


----------



## AtticaFish

I thought the first craw was amazing...... then i saw the tiger/craw! The high contrast blue/purple gill is very cool too, but that tiger/craw is outstanding. The crazy contrast should get some positive reactions.

The idea about dressing the front treble on the big musky bait is interesting. We use them dressed on the back hooks pretty often, but not sure i have ever seen the front dressed. Think it would look like a fin of sorts in the water. Would it be possible to hang a swivel & gold spinner off the front hanger on the gold foiled bait? A backwards, gigantic Little George......?

As others have said........ they are all beautiful creations and no doubt will catch some fish. Betting the high contrast bluegill bait would hammer the walleye in a reservoir i fish. So would a high contrast baby bass bait.  I'm picturing a pearly/chart variation looking like it swam right through Davis Bessie.


----------



## brettsky225

I love those last three especially the tiger one it's cool how you did that pattern!


----------



## All Eyes

AtticaFish said:


> I thought the first craw was amazing...... then i saw the tiger/craw! The high contrast blue/purple gill is very cool too, but that tiger/craw is outstanding. The crazy contrast should get some positive reactions.
> 
> The idea about dressing the front treble on the big musky bait is interesting. We use them dressed on the back hooks pretty often, but not sure i have ever seen the front dressed. Think it would look like a fin of sorts in the water. Would it be possible to hang a swivel & gold spinner off the front hanger on the gold foiled bait? A backwards, gigantic Little George......?
> 
> As others have said........ they are all beautiful creations and no doubt will catch some fish. Betting the high contrast bluegill bait would hammer the walleye in a reservoir i fish. So would a high contrast baby bass bait.  I'm picturing a pearly/chart variation looking like it swam right through Davis Bessie.


HaHa Attica! I need to get some glow paint for a nuked bass. Will have to look at that idea of spinner blades. I have a million of them in different sizes. Still playing around with the idea of front fins but have some other projects and haven't gotten back to it yet. Thank you for the nice comments.

Brettsky- Thanks again. That tiger bait was done with a stencil and is real easy to paint. I love the way it came out though. Was thinking about doing some more with different color combos.


----------



## All Eyes

Here's a walleye bait I did a while back in the same 3 colors as the tiger bait. I named this Jailbreak, then Beetlejuice, then The Hamburgler, LOL!!! Whatever you call it I love these colors together. Super contrast.


----------



## All Eyes

A few more of these fat free rattle cranks fresh off the wheel. 2 1/2" cedar


----------



## All Eyes

A new pair of 2" square bill rattle gills.


----------



## All Eyes

Another 2" one.


----------



## All Eyes

Hate to sound biased, but there simply is no comparison to me between a custom wood blank vs. a plastic hollow body off the shelf bait. The slight inclusions of the grain along with the other imperfections not only give a lure character, but also make for a unique action that can trigger strikes. When a bait bounces off a log and doesn't recover instantly, there is something that makes a fish bite even if it isn't hungry.


----------



## Dross

All Eyes said:


> Lately I've been making these square bill rattle baits and painted my first craw pattern. The colors don't show up well in these pictures, but I was pretty happy with the way it turned out. These are 2 1/4" and done in cedar. The top one has a wider lip design that I want to try out. I have several new musky and walleye baits in the works also. Would love to see what everyone else has been building.
> View attachment 201844
> View attachment 201845
> View attachment 201846


nice, been working on some of my own but your paint work is excellent i must say.


----------



## Dross

Dross said:


> nice, been working on some of my own but your paint work is excellent i must say.


have you tried using lexan for your bills? I just carved out a fat blugill, can't wait to try it out at CC. I just started building lures that use bills. Question, it has a wide wobble, would narrowing the bill tighten that?


----------



## All Eyes

Dross said:


> have you tried using lexan for your bills? I just carved out a fat blugill, can't wait to try it out at CC. I just started building lures that use bills. Question, it has a wide wobble, would narrowing the bill tighten that?


Thanks Dross- Many of my baits have Lexan (or polycarbonate) lips. Several factors go into creating the action. Narrow lips and bodies generally will have a tighter chatter


----------



## All Eyes

These eyes look pretty cool on this new bait IMO. I just bought these and like how flexible they are. They have a strong adhesive backing and lay down well on rounded areas.


----------



## AtticaFish

If that does not get the attention of the fish... not sure what would. Love all the contrast and smooth blends. Beautiful work. Out of curiosity, how many separate paint colors is that?


----------



## Frankie G

You are without a doubt very talented. Nice work!!


----------



## All Eyes

Attica- There are 4 different colors that went into that one not including white base coat. The bass shouldn't have much trouble seeing it.  Thanks for the nice comment.
Frankie G- Much appreciated. Very nice of you to say that.


----------



## All Eyes

Hard to go wrong with firetiger. I can't tell you how many variations of these I have made with different stripes and colors. Here is a new 2" bass crank in that Caribbean blue that I use a lot of.


----------



## donkey

All Eyes said:


> A few more of these fat free rattle cranks fresh off the wheel. 2 1/2" cedar
> 
> View attachment 203791
> View attachment 203792


Love your paint jobs!


----------



## All Eyes

donkey said:


> Love your paint jobs!


Thank you Donkey! I really appreciate it. Would love to see more of your work also.
Here is my version of a Tennessee shad that I recently finished. The scales and pearl paint doesn't show up well in my pictures.
View attachment 205774


----------



## All Eyes

Another 2 1/2" cedar square bill. One of a dozen of these gills that I'm working on. Hard to have too many of them, right?  Some are bright and full of color and others are subtle and a bit more natural. These take longer to paint but I'm getting faster all the time.


----------



## Jim Paden

Great looking Bluegill pattern, bass should eat them up!


----------



## TRAPPERBECK

I also say they look great & out of wood , good deal. Would also like to see how they swim .You making them for bass or never mind the way they look any fish would bite on them.


----------



## All Eyes

TY Jim and Trapper. Yes I'm making them for bass. They have a good action and rattle. Planning on shooting some GoPro footage in the pool and lakes this spring. If it ever warms up that is.


----------



## ristorap

Good looking baits. The colors you do would catch a lot of saugeyes.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> TY Jim and Trapper. Yes I'm making them for bass. They have a good action and rattle. Planning on shooting some GoPro footage in the pool and lakes this spring. If it ever warms up that is.


I'm going to do a overnight on the 15th and 16th..will post pics of all the saugeye and smallies I catch on the baits you made....maybe a pike or two....lol really don't want them chewing on my beautiful baits......


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks Ristorap. These baits are not my go to for saugeye, but many times eyes are caught while bass fishing the shallows. 
Tom- Looking forward to seeing the pictures. Hopefully the baits don't get chewed on too much by the toothy critters.


----------



## All Eyes

Here are a couple of SM pics that Saugeye Tom sent me last Sunday. These were caught on one of my Tennessee Shad squarebills. He promised to send me a 20" SM but I'm still waiting.  
Still nice ones Tom. Thanks for sending them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The 20 inchers keep getting off at the side of the yak!!!!!


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> The 20 inchers keep getting off at the side of the yak!!!!!


They are notorious for doing that.


----------



## All Eyes

Keep at it Tom. Still holding you to the deal.


----------



## All Eyes

These make me hungry for a Granny Smith apple.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> These make me hungry for a Granny Smith apple.
> 
> View attachment 208232


Oooooo I like those


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oooooo I like those


Thanks Tom. These are flat sided and have a tight swimming action. I'm going to throw a couple of these at the walleye while they are still shallow.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> Thanks Tom. These are flat sided and have a tight swimming action. I'm going to throw a couple of these at the walleye while they are still shallow.
> 
> View attachment 208324
> View attachment 208325


Tight is good!!


----------



## ristorap

all eyes let us know how the walleye like them.


----------



## All Eyes

ristorap said:


> all eyes let us know how the walleye like them.


Will do. I usually throw mid or deep divers to work the points and breaks after the sun comes up. But this is a good time to find eyes in the extreme shallows, even in mid day. Big-O's were an old fav of mine to pull walleye out of the willow bushes in the spring. They only dove 3 ft or so, but walleye tore them up. These baits are narrow flat sided ones that have that tight walleye shimmy. Looking forward to throwing these and some other new ones starting this week.


----------



## All Eyes

And a congrats going out to Saugeye Tom, who landed a 21" LM and several other nice bass the other day on the squarebills. At a public lake to boot. Nice going Tom!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> And a congrats going out to Saugeye Tom, who landed a 21" LM and several other nice bass the other day on the squarebills. At a public lake to boot. Nice going Tom!
























Here's a couple of pics..thanks John!


----------



## AtticaFish

All Eyes said:


> ............I'm going to throw a couple of these at the walleye while they are still shallow.........


Oh yes, bet those would work well in the upgrounds around here. The 'eyes sure like the 2-tone green on one of the lakes i fish too. 2-tone green jigs catch plenty. They love shallow stick baits but have never thrown too many traditional or squarebill cranks though.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> And a congrats going out to Saugeye Tom, who landed a 21" LM and several other nice bass the other day on the squarebills. At a public lake to boot. Nice going Tom!


Getting ready to try some of those baits in a large....public lake


----------



## All Eyes

Go gettum Tom. Post some pics if you would. I haven't been able to do much fishing and it's killing me. Still working away on more baits during the evening and trying to keep up. I need more hands and more hours in a day.


----------



## TClark

A tip for making foiled baits?
I used to buy this spray glue from the local craft store and I used nylon netting.
1. cut the netting like a saddle on a horse to fit the bait.
2. Spray the lure with the glue and attach the netting to the lure and let it set up a few minutes.
3. Again, spray a bit of glue onto the netting and then form your foil over the netting...I used to use the end of a magic marker to press it into the netting squares. It'll never get deformed this way. Hope it helps someone. ;-)


----------



## All Eyes

Good tip TClark. Especially with the ultra thin leafing foil. It is hard to maintain a solid scale pattern when you rub over it and work around contours as you are laying it down. Having that netting behind it allows for more pressure and makes for a nice bold scale pattern. A coat of epoxy or two will hide the edges before paint.


----------



## All Eyes

A new pair of cedar deep divers in that same color scheme. These are flat sided rattle baits with a tight wobble.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> A new pair of cedar deep divers in that same color scheme. These are flat sided rattle baits with a tight wobble.
> 
> View attachment 210161
> View attachment 210163
> View attachment 210164


Send em....beautiful


----------



## All Eyes

Re purposed these old Grandma baits for a neighbor. They were pretty tore up. Still not perfect, but they look a lot better.


----------



## slick head

Love the scale pattern on the top one, great work as always, you inspire me to do better on my paint patterns. Thanx for posting.

David J


----------



## All Eyes

Finally got back to it after taking some time off. These are 3" and under cedar shad baits that I had started earlier this year. The foiled ones really pop out in the sun. I love how they turned out.


----------



## TIGGER

Super nice !


----------



## All Eyes

TIGGER said:


> Super nice !


Thanks John! Love seeing your latest work as well. Keep em coming.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> Finally got back to it after taking some time off. These are 3" and under cedar shad baits that I had started earlier this year. The foiled ones really pop out in the sun. I love how they turned out.
> 
> View attachment 223061
> 
> View attachment 223065
> View attachment 223062
> View attachment 223063
> 
> View attachment 223064
> 
> View attachment 223073


Works of art!!! never stop


----------



## beaver

Beautiful! I wish I had your talent!


----------



## All Eyes

Thank you guys. Much appreciated. It feels good to be back to it again.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## All Eyes

RiparianRanger said:


> The foiled ones certainly are lifelike. Good job. How do they produce?


Thanks! They work very well for both trolling and casting.


----------



## All Eyes

New foiled cedar perch that are 3 3/4". I am making several of these. They really look cool in the water.


----------



## AtticaFish

Those are amazing. If the lip and rings were hidden, would look like you were holding the real deal.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks AtticaFish! I am rediscovering foil again and having fun making these.


----------



## All Eyes




----------



## TIGGER

Eyes those are sweet! I love the green tint over the foil, super realistic!


----------



## All Eyes

TIGGER said:


> Eyes those are sweet! I love the green tint over the foil, super realistic!


Thanks John. I tested my newest ones this eve and am really happy with the way the perch and these others swim. Foiling is not my favorite thing to do but I sure do like the finished effect. I tried a layer of iridescent plastic wrap over top of foil and it looks awesome. Planning on making a few of them.


----------



## Jim Paden

Great job Eyes. I think you have mastered the craft, where do you go from this level?


----------



## TIGGER

Eyes that is the nice thing about layering the epoxy, you can add different foils or paint to achieve depth of finish. Those are some of the best perch patterns I have ever seen!


----------



## All Eyes

Jim Paden said:


> Great job Eyes. I think you have mastered the craft, where do you go from this level?


Thanks a lot Jim. I really appreciate it. There is always room for new things when it comes to this, and why I like it so much. My plans are to make some more large musky baits and spearing decoys. 


TIGGER said:


> Eyes that is the nice thing about layering the epoxy, you can add different foils or paint to achieve depth of finish. Those are some of the best perch patterns I have ever seen!


Thank you for the kind words John. Your layering work and depth in your finishes has always inspired me to try different techniques. Some of your finishes are outrageous! I have looked at a few and thought, now how the heck did he do that?


----------



## All Eyes




----------



## laynhardwood

Wow, your a pro those look amazing.


----------



## All Eyes

laynhardwood said:


> Wow, your a pro those look amazing.


Thank you Laynhardwood.


----------



## All Eyes

Foiled again. Decided to make a couple more perch and another black and gold one. For these new perch I used snake eyes that look pretty cool IMO.


----------



## laynhardwood

Very nice


----------



## TIGGER

Holly crap those are good. That golden shiner one would catch Lake Erie walleye toads!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reyangelo

All Eyes said:


> Foiled again. Decided to make a couple more perch and another black and gold one. For these new perch I used snake eyes that look pretty cool IMO.
> View attachment 224281
> View attachment 224282


These are very sweet looking and for being hand made its even more impressive. Great work! I am sure these will definitely catch plenty of eyes.


----------



## All Eyes

Thank you guys for the nice comments! I've been a bait making machine lately and have 30 or so ready to finish and a couple new body styles I'm playing with right now. This time of year always puts me in the mood to work on them. I hate waiting until ice out to run my new stuff every season. Lately I've been going to Nimisilla dam to swim and tune them and the fishermen have to think I'm an idiot changing baits every other cast. One guy was looking at me as if to say "have some patience dude" as I went through about 20 baits in 15 minutes.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> Foiled again. Decided to make a couple more perch and another black and gold one. For these new perch I used snake eyes that look pretty cool IMO.
> View attachment 224281
> View attachment 224282


Snake eyes= wicked!!!!


----------



## Many Eyes

Looking good man!!! I'm so ready to have my shop done, so I can start making lures again!!! So jealous!!!


----------



## All Eyes

Many Eyes said:


> Looking good man!!! I'm so ready to have my shop done, so I can start making lures again!!! So jealous!!!


Thanks Shaggy! Looking forward to seeing your work once you get the shop finished. I'm going through some of that white cedar that you gave me and building a variety of sizes and styles. Here are pics of some new ones in the works and a couple template sketches of stuff I'm working on. Everything from 2 1/2 - 9 inches. Cedar dust everywhere!


----------



## slick

All Eyes said:


> Better lighting? My cell phone is a bit antiquated and does not capture colors very well indoors or out.
> View attachment 201899
> View attachment 201900


The green with the red stripes is wicked! I could see bass smashing that one repeatedly


----------



## Many Eyes

I like the shape of them!!! I think I've put 30 paint jobs on them just looking at them!!! great stuff man!!


----------



## TIGGER

Great stuff eyes!


----------



## laynhardwood

Man those are fantastic looking !!! I love the real wooden cranks. I can't wait to see them painted up.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks guys! So many colors to choose from. Here are a couple new ones. The circuit board lip bait is a body style that I trolled with last spring for eyes but the crappie were really eating them up. I'm making a few more in different colors. The other one is a parrot/firetiger kind of combo deal made with a molded line tie lip from Janns.


----------



## ristorap

All eyes you come up with good color combos.


----------



## All Eyes

ristorap said:


> All eyes you come up with good color combos.


Thank you! I like to paint color schemes that you can't buy off the shelf. Here are a couple of new foiled baits that are larger than the other ones I've made. These are 4 and 6" cedar baits not including the lips. Working on some more that are 6" and up right now.


----------



## AtticaFish

Love 'em all. Outstanding foil and gradient painting skills all around. As much as i love eye popping paint jobs......... those foil jobs just amaze me at how life like they are. Bet those would be great baits in the ultra clear upgrounds i fish. You ever try (or is it even possible) a blue backed foil job? The blue/pearl and blue/silver are my favorite X-Rap and Rouge colors. Helsinki Shad still may be my favorite HuskyJerk combo, but blue backs are really coming close to edging them out when it comes to putting walleye on the stringer.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks a lot Attica. Blue back and silver foil is on my to do list real soon. It's always been one of my favorite walleye colors. I need to pick up some silver leaf foil on my next trip to Pat Catans. The back side of this gold leaf is silver but has more of a steel gray hint to it and it's not quite as reflective as the regular silver foil that I want to use.


----------



## AtticaFish

Maybe just me, but the blue is the selling point and the belly just pulls it all together. I have some Rouges that are blue with reflective silver belly and some HJ's/X-Raps that are blue with pearl belly. They are all good. Even my most productive colors of Kalins grubs and Keitech swimbaits are the Norther Bluegill color that have blue and gold as the main colors of reflective glitter colors mixed in the plastic. Just thinking out loud...... those are my favorite colors, but almost every lake i fish is super clear.


----------



## TIGGER

Eyes those are incredible!!!!!!!!!


----------



## All Eyes

TIGGER said:


> Eyes those are incredible!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Tigger! I was hoping to test these 6 and 7 inch baits before ice but not sure that's going to happen.


----------



## EStrong

Both you and Tigger have made some incredible looking lures! I've enjoyed checking out both of your threads. Feel free to send some my way! LOL...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> Thank you Tigger! I was hoping to test these 6 and 7 inch baits before ice but not sure that's going to happen.


Beautiful as always. Bring your baits to my house. I have a test pond


----------



## All Eyes

at you guys for the kind words and offers. I should have quite a bunch come spring that need a good swim.
Here are a few new ones in 3 1/2" and the tiger shad in 4"


----------



## chatterbox

All Eyes, I just donated my Christmas tree as fish habitat. Bring all them over and see if it works. HA! HA! HA! My goodness, those look to good to fish. Just Amazing!


----------



## All Eyes

chatterbox said:


> All Eyes, I just donated my Christmas tree as fish habitat. Bring all them over and see if it works. HA! HA! HA! My goodness, those look to good to fish. Just Amazing!


Thanks buddy! It's kinda funny that all those Christmas trees under water will get re decorated in the spring with jigs and lures. God knows I've added some pretty colors to them over the years. 
Pretty sure the sunken bridge at Skeeter looks something like this. HAHA!


----------



## chatterbox

Now that just ain't, ain't right !!!! You aren't going to get me to untangle that mess !!!


----------



## burnsj5

All eyes your baits look amazing. I've been getting into making my own muskie baits this winter and had a quick question. I apologize I'm sure you've answered this before but what finish do you use. I've been trying devcon and etex on my practice baits to see what I like better. Trying to figure which one I want to stick with. I do use a drying wheel and am still learning how to get the best finish with etex.


----------



## All Eyes

burnsj5 said:


> All eyes your baits look amazing. I've been getting into making my own muskie baits this winter and had a quick question. I apologize I'm sure you've answered this before but what finish do you use. I've been trying devcon and etex on my practice baits to see what I like better. Trying to figure which one I want to stick with. I do use a drying wheel and am still learning how to get the best finish with etex.


Thanks for the nice comment! 
For perfect batches of E-tex every time, try using hypo needle syringes. Minus the needle of course. My daughter picked some up for me a while ago and it's the most accurate way that I've found to get a true 50/50 blend. I have one marked R and one H and have been using the same ones for quite a while now. I use Dixie cups to mix mine. Stir it for 4 or 5 minutes (time it if you have to) turning and leaning the cup as you go to get it really blended. You can pour it out on a flat surface like a plastic lid, and hit it with a hair dryer or heat gun for a minute to help remove the air bubbles. Hope this helps.


----------



## burnsj5

All Eyes said:


> Thanks for the nice comment!
> For perfect batches of E-tex every time, try using hypo needle syringes. Minus the needle of course. My daughter picked some up for me a while ago and it's the most accurate way that I've found to get a true 50/50 blend. I have one marked R and one H and have been using the same ones for quite a while now. I use Dixie cups to mix mine. Stir it for 4 or 5 minutes (time it if you have to) turning and leaning the cup as you go to get it really blended. You can pour it out on a flat surface like a plastic lid, and hit it with a hair dryer or heat gun for a minute to help remove the air bubbles. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the help, I had read about hitting with a heat gun or letting stand before applying to help release trapped air. I will definitely try the syringe method as I've felt like I'm getting inconsistent mixes sometimes.


----------



## All Eyes

New foiled shad and a couple more fresh off the wheel. The shad bait is next to impossible to get a good picture of. It's done in pearls with iridescent blue back.


----------



## chatterbox

I'd like 2 of ea. That's dozen now. HA!HA!HA! Nice of You helping others. Wow, it was great hearing from Many Eyes.


----------



## All Eyes

chatterbox said:


> I'd like 2 of ea. That's dozen now. HA!HA!HA! Nice of You helping others. Wow, it was great hearing from Many Eyes.


We can make that happen! Yeah, Shawn is doing well out there. He's heading back for the holidays and we plan on doing some fishing on Erie when we get good ice. He bought a place in Missouri with a big pond and stocked it with walleye and perch. It has bass and gills in it too. Lucky man! I may need to make a road trip come spring.


----------



## nijajordan

You don't use these lures do you. Amazing the detail and how realistic the looks.


----------



## All Eyes

nijajordan said:


> You don't use these lures do you. Amazing the detail and how realistic the looks.


Thank you, and yes I use them. Looks are useless to me if they don't catch fish.


----------



## All Eyes

A couple of cedar squarebills I just finished up. In the process of making 10 of these in a couple different sizes. These are 2 1/4"


----------



## Saugeye Tom

That sexy shad should be copyright infringement


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> That sexy shad should be copyright infringement


Wait...wha? I never called it that! Mine is called "slightly suggestive shad"


----------



## TXflatsfishin

_what type of clear coat are you using on these sweet baits.
_


----------



## All Eyes

TXflatsfishin said:


> _what type of clear coat are you using on these sweet baits._


Envirotex Lite epoxy.


----------



## TXflatsfishin

thanks, do you do just one coat or multiple.you are a master at your craft sir


----------



## All Eyes

TXflatsfishin said:


> thanks, do you do just one coat or multiple.you are a master at your craft sir


Thank you! I use a coat of E-Tex thinned a bit with denatured alcohol to seal the bare wood. After 24 hours or more they get wet sanded, and then painted. I usually use 2 coats un-thinned as a top coat, sanded in between.


----------



## ristorap

Those baits are awesome looking.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks a lot Ristorap.


----------



## All Eyes

Another 2 1/4" squarebill. This is a one piece thru wire build ready for paint.


----------



## TXflatsfishin

thanks for the details.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

he is the artist


----------



## All Eyes

Some more cedar squarebills I recently finished for a member. These are 2 and 2 1/4" baits.


----------



## ristorap

All Eyes said:


> Some more cedar squarebills I recently finished for a member. These are 2 and 2 1/4" baits.
> View attachment 230445



How deep do those run?


----------



## All Eyes

ristorap said:


> How deep do those run?


4 feet or so.


----------



## ristorap

Thank you


----------



## All Eyes

After painting the black and chartreuse bait that he wanted, I decided to make one for my box. With so many colors at my disposal, it's easy for me to get away from some of these basic 2 color schemes that look and work so well. For this one I used one of the lips from Jann's that has the line tie molded into it. I've had quite a few packs of these sitting around for a couple of years so decided I would start using some of them up.


----------



## MasterAngler33

Those baits look good man I'm interested for real !!! Let me know what's up.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

man 


MasterAngler33 said:


> Those baits look good man I'm interested for real !!! Let me know what's up.


i have a few they WORK


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## All Eyes

MasterAngler33 said:


> Those baits look good man I'm interested for real !!! Let me know what's up.


PM sent to you.
Here is another dirty craw bait I just finished. 1.5 squarebill.


----------



## MasterAngler33

Any one catch on these baits at indian?


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> man
> 
> i have a few they WORK


Thanks Tom. A lot depends on the person at the other end of the line. Individual results may vary.


----------



## All Eyes

One option for making scale patterns. This is wire mesh that was molded around the bait prior to painting. Great for doing multiple baits of the same size. 
Even though it only does one side at a time, it's still faster for me than wrapping each bait in mesh individually and clipping the material in place. Here it's held down with 2 lead ingots, which is overkill but what I have on hand. If molded right, they really don't need held down at all. Once you have one made for each side, you can scale lots of identical baits pretty quickly.


----------



## All Eyes

And a huge public TY going out to my friend Shaggy, aka. Shawn, aka. Many Eyes here on OGF. He stopped by while visiting from Missouri and hooked me up with 2 boxes of airbrush paint! Many cool pearls and iridescent colors that I didn't have. My head is about to explode with color scheme ideas.


----------



## All Eyes

A few pics of the squarebills in action today by Laynhardwood. He ended up with 8 bass. Nice job!


----------



## laynhardwood

The baits pictured in post 147 are spectacular and they have already caught fish. I will be a repeat customer


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> The baits pictured in post 147 are spectacular and they have already caught fish. I will be a repeat customer


he has a sweet hand on those baits man


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> he has a sweet hand on those baits man


Thanks Tom. Much appreciated.


----------



## TIGGER

Nice stuff eyes!


----------



## All Eyes

TIGGER said:


> Nice stuff eyes!


Thank you!


----------



## Many Eyes

Still cant believe bass square bills is your fame man!!! Great baits man!! waiting on pics of the lures you paint with them new colors!!! You know me and water base paints, I saw them boxes and thought of you!!


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks Shaggy! I have plans for this paint. Started looking through it again and will try some of these colors out on a new batch of baits.
Here is another worker posted by Laynhardwood today. The hot pink one took some nice bass.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

All Eyes said:


> Another 2 1/4" squarebill. This is a one piece thru wire build ready for paint.
> 
> View attachment 228872


I wonder how that would fish just like that? Ever fish any unpainted? Great looking baits bud.


----------



## All Eyes

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I wonder how that would fish just like that? Ever fish any unpainted? Great looking baits bud.


Thanks! Have been tempted to on some that had a cool grain pattern but never did.


----------



## All Eyes

This is a 14 inch cedar musky bait I just finished. The eyes are mirrored opal stones that came off of a costume jewelry bracelet.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> This is a 14 inch cedar musky bait I just finished. The eyes are mirrored opal stones that came off of a costume jewelry bracelet.
> View attachment 231535
> View attachment 231536
> View attachment 231537


YOU TEASE


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> This is a 14 inch cedar musky bait I just finished. The eyes are mirrored opal stones that came off of a costume jewelry bracelet.
> View attachment 231535
> View attachment 231536
> View attachment 231537


looks just like a sucker


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> looks just like a sucker


As long as it suckers musky it will be a success.  It's painted in pearl colors and changes in different lighting. There is more greenish brown in it than appears in the pictures.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> As long as it suckers musky it will be a success.  It's painted in pearl colors and changes in different lighting. There is more greenish brown in it than appears in the pictures.
> View attachment 231545


No theyll tear it up!


----------



## All Eyes

A couple more musky baits


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> No theyll tear it up!


That's what they're made for. Just perty shiny chew toys.


----------



## laynhardwood

Those look pretty sweet. Post the pics of the musky that decide to eat those.


----------



## gino

All eyes your an artist man those look awsome good job man


----------



## All Eyes

laynhardwood said:


> Those look pretty sweet. Post the pics of the musky that decide to eat those.


Thanks! Those musky baits are ones that I painted for a customer. If he sends me pictures I will post them. 



gino said:


> All eyes your an artist man those look awsome good job man


Much appreciated Gino. Painting them is my favorite part of the process. I get lost in the endless options of colors and schemes. 
Here is a pair of 1.5 dirty craw squarebills I recently finished. I plan to paint quite a few of them in different color combos.


----------



## firemanmike2127

Those crawfish patterns look great !! I sure was impressed with some of the foil finish baits you showed me a while back too....they certainly looked like fine lures that anyone would appreciate having in their box of favorite lures. BTW....The Berkley rod w/ Shimano reel we purchased from you works very well. Thanks again !! Mike Bruns. Celina, OH


----------



## All Eyes

firemanmike2127 said:


> Those crawfish patterns look great !! I sure was impressed with some of the foil finish baits you showed me a while back too....they certainly looked like fine lures that anyone would appreciate having in their box of favorite lures. BTW....The Berkley rod w/ Shimano reel we purchased from you works very well. Thanks again !! Mike Bruns. Celina, OH


Thank you for the kind words Mike! I am glad to hear that you like your combo. It's nice to know that it's being used and enjoyed.


----------



## All Eyes

Some new ones in the same old colors.


----------



## Frankie G

All Eyes said:


> Some new ones in the same old colors.
> View attachment 234388
> View attachment 234389


I've said it before and I'll say it again. You are a true artist!!!


----------



## All Eyes

Frankie G said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. You are a true artist!!! Let me know....I'll take all four of those!!!


Thank you Frankie! I sent you a PM.


----------



## All Eyes




----------



## Frankie G

It's like crankbait porn!!!!


----------



## Specgrade

WOW....just WOW! Very impressive indeed. Those are scary good. Are you selling some, how much $$?
Thank you.


----------



## All Eyes

Specgrade said:


> WOW....just WOW! Very impressive indeed. Those are scary good. Are you selling some, how much $$?
> Thank you.


Thank you for the nice comments. Please keep in mind that selling homemade baits and tackle is prohibited. PM sent.


----------



## Specgrade

All Eyes said:


> Thank you for the nice comments. Please keep in mind that selling homemade baits and tackle is prohibited in the open forums. PM sent.


I should have read the rules better. I got your pm, thanks!


----------



## All Eyes

A new craw and foiled perch 1.5 squarebill. I hate working with foil but love the effect.


----------



## laynhardwood

Nice work!! I like those foil baits


----------



## All Eyes

laynhardwood said:


> Nice work!! I like those foil baits


Thanks! Foiling can be a tedious pain in the butt for me but I love the end result. Working on 3 more foiled perch now and a few with different colors for my box. 
Hope you are still thumping the bass!


----------



## laynhardwood

All Eyes said:


> Thanks! Foiling can be a tedious pain in the butt for me but I love the end result. Working on 3 more foiled perch now and a few with different colors for my box.
> Hope you are still thumping the bass!


I have been catching a fair amount of bass until recently. I sprained a spinal ligament and somehow tore a muscle in my back. I haven't fished in a little over a week. I hope to fish again soon.


----------



## crittergitter

Great job AE. Your baits are looking amazing! They have some Vince inspiration built into them for sure. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## All Eyes

crittergitter said:


> Great job AE. Your baits are looking amazing! They have some Vince inspiration built into them for sure. Keep up the great work!!


Thanks a lot Critter! Vince is the reason why I started doing this years ago. His work set the bar and will always inspire me.


----------



## All Eyes

A few of my new cedar baits. Slowly getting into more of the larger musky lures and experimenting with different lips. It's a never ending process.


----------



## ristorap

They all look good as always.


----------



## Rustynails

Well hell, after looking at all these lures, I went out and set my tackle box on fire. How can I ever open the lid again. I know you stated that the foil process is a pain but man do they look like the real thing. Super work!


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks Ristorap and Rustynails! I really appreciate the nice comments. 
Some people make foiling look easy, but with my trembling hands it can be challenging for me at times. Especially on the smaller baits. I like to carve and sand gill plates on baits that I'm foiling. It's another added step, but a pretty cool and realistic look.


----------



## All Eyes

Here is another way I came up with to make scale patterns on my foiled baits. A Dremmel tool held at an angle with a cone sanding bit makes a perfect honed out scale shape with the slightest touch. If you take your time and make straight rows it comes out pretty slick (unlike my sample pic)
Here is my first bait using this method.


----------



## Jim Paden

Great tip Eyes, thanks. Super looking lures as usual. I'd like to see inside you tackle box.


----------



## All Eyes

Jim Paden said:


> Great tip Eyes, thanks. Super looking lures as usual. I'd like to see inside you tackle box.


Thanks a lot Jim! I'm making most of them for others, but also build some extras for my collection along the way. It's fun to go through the boxes and see the changes and progressions from some of my early stuff.


----------



## All Eyes

3" cedar deep diver.


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a 3" cedar shad that was done in pearl and chameleon paint. Loving these iridescent colors that Many Eyes gave me.


----------



## All Eyes

A couple more recent pics.


----------



## laynhardwood

The more I see that new square bill color the more I like it!!! I also like the deep divers because that pink color is ridiculous in dirty or off color water. When I went and pre fished Cowan lake for a tournament, my nephew was casting my hot pink square bill at the boat ramp and caught 5 fish before I got the yaks off my extender. Those are beautiful as always John nice work!!!


----------



## All Eyes

laynhardwood said:


> The more I see that new square bill color the more I like it!!! I also like the deep divers because that pink color is ridiculous in dirty or off color water. When I went and pre fished Cowan lake for a tournament, my nephew was casting my hot pink square bill at the boat ramp and caught 5 fish before I got the yaks off my extender. Those are beautiful as always John nice work!!!


Thanks Wayne. That's awesome! Nice to hear that they are still producing for you.
Here is another foiled perch that just came off the wheel. 3" cedar mid diver.


----------



## All Eyes

Some of the latest stuff I've been working on.


----------



## ristorap

You have some of the best color combo's . The lure manufactures need to look at the paint jobs you do.


----------



## Bluegillin'

All Eyes - You are amazing. Just found this thread and looked at all baits you have made. You are truly an artist. I am curious, how long does it take you from beginning to end to make a bait (raw wood to finished bait)?


----------



## silver shad

Eyes those are great looking


----------



## All Eyes

Bluegillin' said:


> All Eyes - You are amazing. Just found this thread and looked at all baits you have made. You are truly an artist. I am curious, how long does it take you from beginning to end to make a bait (raw wood to finished bait)?


Thank you for the nice comments Bluegillin! Each bait takes days to complete from start to finish. Most of that is the waiting period for the multiple coats of epoxy to dry. I've never really timed the hands on time as it varies with each bait. Things like carving gill plates and foiling adds time but it doesn't take very long to have a cut and sanded blank ready to be sealed. The process is done in steps and you eventually get faster as you go. I always have several at a time that I work on in stages.


----------



## All Eyes

silver shad said:


> Eyes those are great looking


Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## All Eyes

A few of my latest squarebill cranks.


----------



## laynhardwood

All Eyes said:


> A few of my latest squarebill cranks.
> View attachment 246521
> View attachment 246522


Looking good John. I like those green and chartreuse baits. I have already caught my share of 3-4lb bass on the other color. I will be ordering some of those green ones for the national championship next year .


----------



## All Eyes

laynhardwood said:


> Looking good John. I like those green and chartreuse baits. I have already caught my share of 3-4lb bass on the other color. I will be ordering some of those green ones for the national championship next year .


TY Wayne! I thought about taking a little road trip to both fish and watch the weigh in down there. It would be a great excuse to hit that lake again.


----------



## All Eyes

It's been a while since I posted any baits, but I am still plugging away on them and would enjoy seeing what others have been building. Here are a couple of recent ones that I made for my box. These are 3" flat sided walleye cranks made from red cedar.


----------



## ristorap

Those are sweet. Have you had a chance to use them yet?


----------



## All Eyes

ristorap said:


> Those are sweet. Have you had a chance to use them yet?


Thanks! I haven't used these 2 yet. They are the same profile, weight and dimensions as many others I have made so it's just a matter of tuning them.


----------



## HappySnag

All Eyes said:


> It's been a while since I posted any baits, but I am still plugging away on them and would enjoy seeing what others have been building. Here are a couple of recent ones that I made for my box. These are 3" flat sided walleye cranks made from red cedar.
> View attachment 266407


they are butiful
can you make 3 defrent tie on the lip to main line,with one wire,that way you would have loore,shalow,mitel and deep diving,and off coarse it will make defrent vibration with more or less resistance on the lip.


----------



## All Eyes

HappySnag said:


> they are butiful
> can you make 3 defrent tie on the lip to main line,with one wire,that way you would have loore,shalow,mitel and deep diving,and off coarse it will make defrent vibration with more or less resistance on the lip.


Thank you HappySnag! 
Having more than one line tie on these smaller baits isn't something I've considered. Some larger musky baits have 2 or 3, but are more forgiving due to their size. A 1/8" difference is minimal on a big 10" bait, but that same 1/8" on a 3" bait changes everything. Moving the line tie placement will affect the action more than the overall depth.


----------



## All Eyes

Here are a couple of my newest musky baits. The pic of the bass bait was before I added fins and a bit more detail. These are 8" thru wire baits made from white cedar. I made one with a Lexan lip, and another out of aluminum for comparison sake. I'm really happy with the action and will be building more of these now that I have the weighting figured out. Hopefully the pics help describe the method I used to build them. They are a one piece wire thru, with strips of cedar filling the slot as opposed to resin or epoxy. The thought is that, as wood expands and contracts, there is less chance of separation and splitting at the seam over time.
And here is my first YouTube video upload! Yay! Certainly not very good quality, but shot by myself on a cell phone trying to show how these look in the water.


----------



## Jim Paden

EYES: Super paint work, and craftsmanship.


----------



## All Eyes

Here are more quick videos I shot with my phone while dragging some of my baits around in the pool. 2 of these are 6" musky baits with different actions, and 2 are of my suspending walleye baits. Sorry for the vertical vids and bad quality.


----------



## All Eyes

Jim Paden said:


> EYES: Super paint work, and craftsmanship.


Thank you, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Many Eyes

Can’t wait to see big fish hanging off them!!!


----------



## All Eyes

On my newest thru wire baits, I fashioned these strips of lead for my ballast that fit snug inside the wire slot. No holes to drill or patch, and the weight is perfectly centered. These are 9" and 10" baits done in red cedar.


----------



## All Eyes

Better lighting


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> Better lighting
> View attachment 277731
> View attachment 277733


YOU ARE SUPER TALENTED .....OR VERY VERY PATIENT.


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU ARE SUPER TALENTED .....OR VERY VERY PATIENT.


Thanks Tom! It's something that I love doing and never rush thru.


----------



## James F

All Eyes said:


> Here is another way I came up with to make scale patterns on my foiled baits. A Dremmel tool held at an angle with a cone sanding bit makes a perfect honed out scale shape with the slightest touch. If you take your time and make straight rows it comes out pretty slick (unlike my sample pic)
> Here is my first bait using this method.
> View attachment 242863
> View attachment 242866
> View attachment 242867
> View attachment 242868
> 
> View attachment 243676


That is really nice! Enjoy that satisfying feeling when they look that good!


----------



## Many Eyes

Them are sweet fonz!!!! Thanks for getting me addictited to making and building lures!!! Lol!!


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks James and Shaggy! 
Here is a new 7" bait that I made for Muskie, but may work well for nighttime walleye also.


----------



## All Eyes

Another cedar bluegill for the box. This one is a 7" shad profile. None of these are ever identical, and are probably my favorite color scheme to paint.


----------



## All Eyes

Just finished up on this 7 1/2 inch jointed tiger bait. Done in white cedar.


----------



## All Eyes

A couple new walleye cranks. These are 3 1/2" cedar baits.


----------



## ristorap

Do you make jointed walleye baits?


----------



## PJF

True works of art. I just would die if I ever hung one of those up in the bottom of the river. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## All Eyes

ristorap said:


> Do you make jointed walleye baits?


I can, but generally build one piece walleye baits. It just depends on the style and size. Jointed minnow baits like HJ's are no problem. 


PJF said:


> True works of art. I just would die if I ever hung one of those up in the bottom of the river. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! I never leave the shore without a couple lure retrievers on board. It still happens sometimes, but gives me a good excuse to make another one.


----------



## Zach216913

Wow. Idk how I just came upon this thread but the craftmans ship is amazing these are true works of art. Do you sell these ??? You love to try some night walleye fishing . Awesome work!


----------



## All Eyes

Zach216913 said:


> Wow. Idk how I just came upon this thread but the craftmans ship is amazing these are true works of art. Do you sell these ??? You love to try some night walleye fishing . Awesome work!


Thank you! I do sell some baits, but it's not permitted thru the open forums.
Here is a Hughes River bait that I recently finished for a customer. Gold foil makes for a pretty cool looking perch pattern. It has a little transparent green on the back and head that doesn't show up very well in the picture.


----------



## JamesF

I love that jointed tiger bait you posted on 8/20. How do you achieve the patterns? I'm assuming stencils, however they seem almost random, which is very common in live fish. I have done some stencils, and watched others, but yours kind of fade almost opposite as most, like VC111s smoke effects, by the way are also magnificent.


----------



## All Eyes

JamesF said:


> I love that jointed tiger bait you posted on 8/20. How do you achieve the patterns? I'm assuming stencils, however they seem almost random, which is very common in live fish. I have done some stencils, and watched others, but yours kind of fade almost opposite as most, like VC111s smoke effects, by the way are also magnificent.


Thank you James! And yes, Vince's smoke and other wispy effects like his fire patterns are very cool! 
The tiger stripe pattern on the jointed bait was done with a plastic stencil that I found on EBay 6 or 7 years ago. I've used it to paint several different color combos and like the way they turn out. The stencil is only 4" long, so it takes a bit of finesse to not paint the edge line on larger baits.


----------



## JamesF

Thanks, I think my brain is in over load, just seeing all the possible effects to be used is really amazing. I have done some other painting for some friends, mostly tool boxes for railroad workers, defieing, the old school grunts, pretty funny stuff. These young guys work their butts off and get a bunch of gripe from the older guys, maybe a little jealousy going on. So I paint some grunge for them. They do appreciate it, that a 68 year old is giving them the respect they deserve.


----------



## All Eyes

This is a new muskie style that I've been working on. It's a 10" red cedar body with aluminum lip. With any luck I will have time to test and tweak this design before the water gets hard.


----------



## Many Eyes

Killer bait man!!! Just wow


----------



## JamesF

I like the aluminum bill,you should really feel that bait thumping and bouncing off the bottom, may even act as a structure indicator hard/soft bottom.


----------



## All Eyes

Many Eyes said:


> Killer bait man!!! Just wow


Thanks Shaun! Your new baits are looking good too!


JamesF said:


> I like the aluminum bill,you should really feel that bait thumping and bouncing off the bottom, may even act as a structure indicator hard/soft bottom.


Thank you James!


----------



## All Eyes

Very pleased with this new 10" bait in the water. It has a nice random wander yet tracks well at speed with a great side to side action.


----------



## JamesF

What is your normal speed? I mostly troll for panfish. Haven't had any time to get out for anything bigger.


----------



## All Eyes

JamesF said:


> What is your normal speed? I mostly troll for panfish. Haven't had any time to get out for anything bigger.


With these larger musky baits, I want them to track well at 5-6 mph without blowing out of the water or rolling.


----------



## james.

I'd be afraid to lose it. I'd get snag and have to go swimming for something like that amazing work love to see it swim


----------



## All Eyes

james. said:


> I'd be afraid to lose it. I'd get snag and have to go swimming for something like that amazing work love to see it swim


The line used for trolling muskie is pretty heavy stuff. 80-100lb test. It doesn't break very easy. Thanks again for the kind words James.


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a quick video of the 10" perch bait in the water. It has a nice walk at faster speed.


----------



## JamesF

I really like that video, with out words, self explanatory. Except for the line strength.running like a champ!


----------



## Bluegillin'

All Eyes said:


> Here is a quick video of the 10" perch bait in the water. It has a nice walk at faster speed.


You should start creating videos as you create these lures. You would likely have millions of views on YouTube. As a say this maybe you shouldn't do it as I would spend hours and hours watching you make these. Amazing the detail you put into these baits. Great work!


----------



## All Eyes

Bluegillin' said:


> You should start creating videos as you create these lures. You would likely have millions of views on YouTube. As a say this maybe you shouldn't do it as I would spend hours and hours watching you make these. Amazing the detail you put into these baits. Great work!


Thanks a lot Bluegillin! My video and overall camera skills are pretty bad. Here is a video that I shot of this bait in the water. The slo mo segment was completely unintentional. It wasn't until later that I noticed, and didn't even realize that my phone could do that!  Now I want to video all of my baits in slo mo.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

That thing look awesome. Good job.


----------



## HappySnag

All Eyes said:


> Thanks a lot Bluegillin! My video and overall camera skills are pretty bad. Here is a video that I shot of this bait in the water. The slo mo segment was completely unintentional. It wasn't until later that I noticed, and didn't even realize that my phone could do that!  Now I want to video all of my baits in slo mo.
> 
> View attachment 284349


you should make the same lure with 3 hook eyes.
you will use 2 treble hooks and on the mitel eylets you can clip defrent size weight to make the lure,floting,suspending or sinking.
or
insted off eylets if you can put some chember in same place and you can unscrew that and ad or take BB from that lure it will ad ratle and controll the dept.


----------



## JamesF

It's Alive!


----------



## Many Eyes

The action on them baits are fricken awesome!!


----------



## All Eyes

HappySnag said:


> you should make the same lure with 3 hook eyes.
> you will use 2 treble hooks and on the mitel eylets you can clip defrent size weight to make the lure,floting,suspending or sinking.
> or
> insted off eylets if you can put some chember in same place and you can unscrew that and ad or take BB from that lure it will ad ratle and controll the dept.


Good idea Happysnag! That's something to consider playing around with. Thanks. 
Here is a new one I made for the musky show in Columbus. I'm working on 8 of these in different colors along with a couple other styles.


----------



## All Eyes

Here are 2 new 10" baits that will be raffled off at the musky show in Columbus next weekend.
I saw this stuffed animal at the store the other day and couldn't resist the urge to use these cool sparkle eyes on this perch bait.


----------



## Many Eyes

Sweet looking baits!


----------



## All Eyes

Many Eyes said:


> Sweet looking baits!


Thanks Shaun!


----------



## All Eyes

A new batch of 8" perch baits I made for the musky show. It was nice seeing and meeting some of you! I had a great time.


----------



## K gonefishin

Nice meeting you! Finally. Bait looks great, can't wait to get it chewed!


----------



## Many Eyes

So jealous!! Wish I could have been there.. next I will be ready for it!! Sweet baits fonz!!!


----------



## All Eyes

K gonefishin said:


> Nice meeting you! Finally. Bait looks great, can't wait to get it chewed!


Same here! I will look forward to a pic! 


Many Eyes said:


> So jealous!! Wish I could have been there.. next I will be ready for it!! Sweet baits fonz!!!


Thanks Shaggy!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> Same here! I will look forward to a pic!
> 
> Thanks Shaggy!


All eyes...we had a gettogeather in enon...I gave away 2 of your baits as door prizes. I miss them already but the looks on the guys faces who won the luck of the draw made it worthwhile....


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> All eyes...we had a gettogeather in enon...I gave away 2 of your baits as door prizes. I miss them already but the looks on the guys faces who won the luck of the draw made it worthwhile....


That's awesome Tom. All that matters is that they are being enjoyed. I have to build some more bass cranks soon. These past few months I've been focusing on musky baits.


----------



## All Eyes

Another 8" cedar black perch bait done in gold pearl. These are a new color scheme (for me) and I really like the way they turn out.


----------



## All Eyes

A new trio of 8" cedar baits. Phantom, Yellow, and Black Perch. I've had a lot of fun building this winter. It's that time of year when the itch starts getting worse for open water again.


----------



## All Eyes

Still plugging away on a variety of different baits. Done in cedar as usual. I would love to see what everyone else has been up to. Any bait makers care to join in?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

All Eyes said:


> Still plugging away on a variety of different baits. Done in cedar as usual. I would love to see what everyone else has been up to. Any bait makers care to join in?
> View attachment 299211
> View attachment 299213
> View attachment 299215


Man those are awesome looking! All I know is if I could paint like that I would have to invest in the “special mate” tackle company cuz I would be painting walleye cranks by the dozen filling them up.


----------



## All Eyes

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Man those are awesome looking! All I know is if I could paint like that I would have to invest in the “special mate” tackle company cuz I would be painting walleye cranks by the dozen filling them up.


Thank you! With the use of hand cut stencils it's really not that hard. You might be surprised what you could do with an airbrush and some basic instruction.


----------



## silver shad

Awesome looking great work


----------



## All Eyes

silver shad said:


> Awesome looking great work


Thanks!!! I appreciate that. 
Here is a rainbow trout pattern I just finished on this 10" bait. I like the idea of changing up the color combos on this. Black trout? The possibilities are endless!


----------



## All Eyes

Rainbow trout and Imposter perch.


----------



## K gonefishin

DAMN! Nice work. I'm painting a black perch 10 inch jointed Nils right now I think I'll steel that gold fin action (maybe add some white to it too)


----------



## firemanmike2127

You sure make some awesome looking lures. I'm continually impressed with your craftsmanship. Mike


----------



## All Eyes

Thank you guys! 
Kgone- I'd love to see your work. Any pics you want to share?


----------



## K gonefishin

All Eyes said:


> Thank you guys!
> Kgone- I'd love to see your work. Any pics you want to share?


 Wrapping up a few now I’ll post when they done


----------



## All Eyes

Decided to do something a little different for a change. This is a 7" jointed cedar bait that was inspired by a leopard shark, but with a different color scheme. It kinda looks like a snake pattern with these colors so I went with snake eyes.


----------



## undertaker

All these baits are dam nice work


----------



## All Eyes

undertaker said:


> All these baits are dam nice work


Thank you undertaker! I appreciate that!
This is a quick swim test video of the 7 inch jointed bait in the pool. I need to troll it to find it's max depth but it seems to run well.


----------



## loomis82

All eyes that's damn amazing! You do awesome work!


----------



## Drm50

Beautiful paint jobs. I'm using clear grain Ohio Buckeye to whittle out a few this year. Been on stick for 10 yrs.


----------



## dtwarrow

Very Nice! All of them. love the square bills!


----------



## All Eyes

loomis82 said:


> All eyes that's damn amazing! You do awesome work!


Thanks for the kind words Loomis! 


Drm50 said:


> Beautiful paint jobs. I'm using clear grain Ohio Buckeye to whittle out a few this year. Been on stick for 10 yrs.


Interesting. I don't think I've ever worked with Buckeye. Eventually I would like to get around to some different wood types but I mainly use red or white cedar for my baits. 


dtwarrow said:


> Very Nice! All of them. love the square bills!


Thank You! I'm working on a batch of 30 squarebills right now. The older and shakier my hands get, the more challenging those little ones are to build.


----------



## Drm50

I particularly like that tan & brown sucker pattern. I'm pretty good at that type patterns but not to good on the fancy multi colored scale patterns. I had a Hot in Tot that was a premotion for Operation Desert Storm. It was desert camouflage pattern. Never thought much of it other than a sales novelty. While fishing for Smallies up in Ontario I tied it on in a place we call snag alley to avoid loosing another Crawdad - Fat Rap. Turned out I caught as many on it as the Fat Rap my main plug up there.


----------



## All Eyes

Drm50 said:


> I particularly like that tan & brown sucker pattern. I'm pretty good at that type patterns but not to good on the fancy multi colored scale patterns. I had a Hot in Tot that was a premotion for Operation Desert Storm. It was desert camouflage pattern. Never thought much of it other than a sales novelty. While fishing for Smallies up in Ontario I tied it on in a place we call snag alley to avoid loosing another Crawdad - Fat Rap. Turned out I caught as many on it as the Fat Rap my main plug up there.


It's funny how that works sometimes. Years ago, my best producer for inland eyes was one of the ugliest baits I had. Then again, I don't have walleye vision.  If they catch fish, they are all beautiful!
Here is a new musky bait that I just finished. It's an 11" red cedar bait done in a foiled SM pattern. A smallie has been on my to-do list for a while now and I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## DL07

Very nice!


----------



## Drm50

All Eyes said:


> It's funny how that works sometimes. Years ago, my best producer for inland eyes was one of the ugliest baits I had. Then again, I don't have walleye vision.  If they catch fish, they are all beautiful!
> Here is a new musky bait that I just finished. It's an 11" red cedar bait done in a foiled SM pattern. A smallie has been on my to-do list for a while now and I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out.
> View attachment 313229


Beautiful paint job. I'm big on brown patterns. When I was a Kid we used a lot of L&S Mirror Lures. The Pike Master floater diver jointed minnow in brown or bronze scale was our #1 small mouth and walleye plug in Canada. I still have a couple dozen of them. My personal best Smallie 73/4lb and walleye 91/2lb were both caught on plugs of this color.


----------



## All Eyes

Drm50 said:


> Beautiful paint job. I'm big on brown patterns. When I was a Kid we used a lot of L&S Mirror Lures. The Pike Master floater diver jointed minnow in brown or bronze scale was our #1 small mouth and walleye plug in Canada. I still have a couple dozen of them. My personal best Smallie 73/4lb and walleye 91/2lb were both caught on plugs of this color.


Thanks guys! 
I like the floating L&S Mirror Lures also and still have some of them from way back. The sinking versions didn't seem to produce as well for me, but I've caught plenty of Saugeye on the floaters. 
Here is the paper stencil that I made for this smallie pattern. Drawn and then cut out with an exacto knife. Just to give you an idea of how I go about painting some of these patterns. 
I rarely ever use them for more than one bait.


----------



## Many Eyes

Sweet looking baits fonz!!! Can’t wait to get moved back a start building baits together!!!


----------



## All Eyes

Many Eyes said:


> Sweet looking baits fonz!!! Can’t wait to get moved back a start building baits together!!!


Sounds like a plan Shaggy! 

This isn't fishing related, but a walking stick I carved for a family member on his 50th birthday. It was a nice change of pace from building baits, but I slipped with my carving knife and buried the blade in my hand. (palm side thumb area) No fun. So let this be a lesson to all you kids out there who are thinking about playing with sharp objects. 
It's healing up rather quickly and I have finally been able to finish the stick. Hard to see, but it's relief carved using a couple of knifes and a Dremel tool. Aside from the self inflicted wound, it was a fun project and opened my mind to some other ideas.


----------



## All Eyes

Chucks reaction to his new stick.


----------



## Drm50

Nice job. Can't tell wood for head but it looks close grain and hard. Exactly the type a knife can slide and ride on the hard streak. I've dropped some blood myself, more than once.


----------



## JamesF

Nice stick! I get that feeling, about a hands width below the belt!! Same feeling when I was around 9 years old, playing with a screwdriver. Sticking straight up ,right through my Ked's sneakers! The Boy's kinda wanted to go back where they came from .


----------



## vc1111

I read this entire thread from beginning to end. It was fun and very interesting to see the solid progress you've made on your journey to becoming a true master.

I don't build much these days or spend much time reading about techniques anymore, but I will always appreciate watching the progress and work of someone like Eyes who has dedicated so much time and effort toward mastery of multiple skills. 

I especially respect the idea that you're carving new stuff from your own drawings. Doing so is an incredible risk in hopes of creating a bait that both runs properly and produces. 

This thread should probably be pinned to the top. There is a lot of valuable tips being shared here.

Keep 'me coming, my friend. Outstanding work!


----------



## All Eyes

Thank you Drm50 and JamesF! The stick was a well received gift and will be around long after my little wound heals. Hopefully, it will serve as reminder not to repeat the mistake anytime soon. 


vc1111 said:


> I read this entire thread from beginning to end. It was fun and very interesting to see the solid progress you've made on your journey to becoming a true master.
> 
> I don't build much these days or spend much time reading about techniques anymore, but I will always appreciate watching the progress and work of someone like Eyes who has dedicated so much time and effort toward mastery of multiple skills.
> 
> I especially respect the idea that you're carving new stuff from your own drawings. Doing so is an incredible risk in hopes of creating a bait that both runs properly and produces.
> 
> This thread should probably be pinned to the top. There is a lot of valuable tips being shared here.
> 
> Keep 'me coming, my friend. Outstanding work!


Vince- That means a lot that you took the time to read the entire thread. I really appreciate the kind words. Your "Fired Up The Airbrush" thread will always serve as my go-to for both info and inspiration. Building baits remains my favorite past time thanks to you and that thread all those years ago. 
You are so very right about the challenge, if not downright black magic, involved in turning a drawing into a bait that produces. I don't have a physics degree or rely on a computer program, so try not to stray too far from the beaten path of proven designs and physical limits of any given bait. Still, the endless combinations of weighting, lip size and angle, hook and line tie placement etc. can make it quite a lengthy process with no guarantee of a payoff for the time spent.

Thanks again, and it's great to hear from you after such a long hiatus. Thought maybe you joined the foreign legion or something.  I really miss seeing your work and reading your posts. 
John


----------



## All Eyes

A couple of my latest musky builds. These are 8" baits and once again made from red cedar with 1 piece thru wire construction. They have almost 3/4 oz. of lead in the belly and hit the 20' depth range pretty easily.


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a recent batch of squarebills, and pics of the weight size and placement in them. I began making these bass cranks with a single weight at the front hook. After 3 seasons of testing different amounts and placement of lead, this is what I've found produces the best with the red cedar used. They are just shy of 2 1/4" with .14 oz of lead for ballast.


----------



## mas5588

All Eyes said:


> Here is a recent batch of squarebills, and pics of the weight size and placement in them. I began making these bass cranks with a single weight at the front hook. After 3 seasons of testing different amounts and placement of lead, this is what I've found produces the best with the red cedar used. They are just shy of 2 1/4" with .14 oz of lead for ballast.
> View attachment 323325
> View attachment 323327
> View attachment 323329
> View attachment 323331


This thread is great and those little squarebills look amazing! I'll take 2 of each of the perch & bluegill patterns!! Really though, amazing work.


----------



## Jim Paden

Very nice, top of the line work there.


----------



## All Eyes

mas5588 said:


> This thread is great and those little squarebills look amazing! I'll take 2 of each of the perch & bluegill patterns!! Really though, amazing work.


Much appreciated! If you have any interest, please send me a PM and I will get back with you. Selling homemade lures is not allowed on the open forums.


Jim Paden said:


> Very nice, top of the line work there.


Thank you Jim! Kind of you to say that.


----------



## All Eyes

A couple new 3" walleye cranks. These are mid divers that will reach that 6-8 ft. range depending on line diameter. Quite a bit deeper when trolled on long line. I like to run these on lead core rigs and straight off the back of the boat.


----------



## ristorap

Those are sweet !!!! The saugeye would love them to.


----------



## All Eyes

ristorap said:


> Those are sweet !!!! The saugeye would love them to.


Thank you! They are equal opportunity crankbaits.  Crappie and bass like them too.


----------



## All Eyes

A couple of my recent perch baits.


----------



## All Eyes

Some more squarebills.


----------



## DL07

They look really good!


----------



## JamesF

Very nice. Looks like cedar.


----------



## loomis82

All eyes how do you think those would run at faster speeds say around 2.5mph and a little faster?. Those would be on eyes behind dipseys


----------



## ristorap

I like the color combinations.


----------



## kycreek

Awesome work...


----------



## All Eyes

DL07 said:


> They look really good!





JamesF said:


> Very nice. Looks like cedar.





loomis82 said:


> All eyes how do you think those would run at faster speeds say around 2.5mph and a little faster?. Those would be on eyes behind dipseys





ristorap said:


> I like the color combinations.





kycreek said:


> Awesome work...


Thanks alot guys! Yes James, they are red cedar which is primarily all I use.
Loomis, they do pretty well at faster speeds. Have run them at 3mph without blowouts. They are slow rising floaters with enough weight to keep them somewhat stable.


----------



## loomis82

That's awesome!


----------



## All Eyes

Taking a break from the little bass cranks and will be focusing on musky builds for a while. It's nice to have more surface area to hold onto while sanding and carving. Here is a thru wire 12" bait in the works that will be painted in a northern pike pattern.


----------



## JamesF

I like to have something to hold onto also, some of small cranks slip out of my hands. Especially when covered in wood dust. That looks pretty cool. I fiddled with a glider about 4 years ago. I didn't paint it, instead I dusted it with some gold flakes and used a u v clearcoat. Took it out to see how would run. It ran great! I had one Musky follow, on the next cast another Musky slammed it. I was so excited I set the hook and the bait came flying out of the water and smacked against the rock ledge. Well...it was made for fish not rocks! It split where the through wire was.I should taken a picture of it. A true disaster! The place is a perfect area where Musky feed on spawning Walleye .


----------



## Drm50

All Eyes said:


> Taking a break from the little bass cranks and will be focusing on musky builds for a while. It's nice to have more surface area to hold onto while sanding and carving. Here is a thru wire 12" bait in the works that will be painted in a northern pike pattern.
> View attachment 332937


I got to many irons in the fire but going to be grounded 6wks near future. Ive musky size Heddon Tadpolly to finish. Original wide head style. My paint jobs are crude rattle can or brush. Going to do TP in Bull Frog finish. Also into a joint project to make ultra light size Whopper Poppers. Have body already designed and had run trial 3D printed. Still working on blade and have decided it has to be molded. Have 1st proto of mold 3D printed but haven't poured yet.


----------



## All Eyes

Drm50 said:


> I got to many irons in the fire but going to be grounded 6wks near future. Ive musky size Heddon Tadpolly to finish. Original wide head style. My paint jobs are crude rattle can or brush. Going to do TP in Bull Frog finish. Also into a joint project to make ultra light size Whopper Poppers. Have body already designed and had run trial 3D printed. Still working on blade and have decided it has to be molded. Have 1st proto of mold 3D printed but haven't poured yet.


Would love to see the finished product.


----------



## All Eyes

A couple recent 10" baits in familiar paint schemes and pics of a blank in progress.


----------



## JamesF

I like them. I could probably cast a half of a mile with one!


----------



## All Eyes

JamesF said:


> I like them. I could probably cast a half of a mile with one!


Thank you James! Casting these would wear me out in short order.  Definitely a trolling bait. They pull like mules.


----------



## JamesF

And having a good sized Musky on,you would have a team of mules. As my Uncle would say... a brace. In brace yourself!. Been drug about the field a few times. . Buggers wouldn't stop until I was thouroly shamed.


----------



## All Eyes

Some new baits for 2020. It was good seeing some of you at the Hilliard Musky Show.


----------



## All Eyes

Didn't take many pics at the show in Hilliard because I forgot to charge my phone, but Bulldawg had a great looking booth and it was nice talking to him at the swap meet. 
These wood carved muskie done by Hans The Carver are absolutely amazing to see in person. Pictures do them no justice at all. They look more realistic than the actual skin mount taxidermy work does. These are built from planks of cedar and he makes his fins from polycarbonate so they are semi transparent. He also makes his own glass eyes so the entire build is done from scratch. He's also about the nicest guy there is to talk to, and gave me some good info and advice on his techniques.


----------



## K gonefishin

Good to see ya John, yea Hans carves are simply amazing, mind blowing for sure.


----------



## All Eyes

A few new paint jobs on a couple of older Legends and a Parrywinkle bait. Odd profile for a gill pattern but I think it looks pretty cool.  I've been painting indoors under fluorescent lighting and it does tricks to my eyes. Colors don't show up (especially transparents and pearl based paint) until I take them outdoors. It's easy to color bomb them and I've had to tone some down or repaint them entirely.


----------



## JamesF

You can get a cheap light bar,like the ones for a bathroom, and put in some soft light, or natural light. Not sure if led would help. But those look great. I like the gill,it's different.


----------



## David Taylor

These are great works of art!


----------



## All Eyes

David Taylor said:


> These are great works of art!


Thank you David! Kind of you.
Here are a few more 10" baits that I call Wojtek's. (pronounced Voytek) Named after a bear in the Polish army and translates loosely to "happy in battle". A friend suggested that name and it stuck. These are deep divers that reach the 40 ft. range 100 back on 100# braid at 5mph or so.


----------



## JamesF

Those are nice! Heavy duty stuff. I just read about the Polish bear. There are some pics in the article. I like the name.


----------



## All Eyes

JamesF said:


> Those are nice! Heavy duty stuff. I just read about the Polish bear. There are some pics in the article. I like the name.


Thanks much James. These are pretty stout bodies and with the metal lips weigh over 9 ounces. 
The history behind Wojtek is an interesting read for sure.


----------



## PJF

Truly works of art. You are *extremely talented* at your endeavors!!!


----------



## K gonefishin

Brown perch I did


----------



## All Eyes

PJF said:


> Truly works of art. You are *extremely talented* at your endeavors!!!


Thank you PJF!


K gonefishin said:


> Brown perch I did


Awesome Kevin! Looks great! I'd like to see more of your work.


----------



## JamesF

That looks good! Kind of a Perch/Walleye mix. Muskie's love Walleye.


----------



## jdl447

.


----------



## All Eyes

jdl447 said:


> View attachment 343275
> View attachment 343277
> View attachment 343279
> View attachment 343281
> Going to try my for some panfish this spring.


Very nice! Love the crappie and shad patterns. Also the twin frog hooks. Less snag potential. Thanks for posting them. They look like they will be deadly. The small ones look like little Big-O's which is an old favorite of mine for a variety of fish.


----------



## jdl447

.


----------



## All Eyes

Another 10" red cedar bait done in a foiled SM pattern.


----------



## All Eyes

A few more squarebill baits and a pattern that I made of this profile. These thin wood patterns make it easier for me to hold onto and trace around.


----------



## DL07

Very nice!


----------



## Drm50

Beautiful finishes,


----------



## All Eyes

DL07 said:


> Very nice!





Drm50 said:


> Beautiful finishes,


Thanks guys! Looking forward to some good spring fishing.


----------



## All Eyes




----------



## JamesF

That's excellent!! What do you base your choice of hooks on? I understand the size, but the type and color?


----------



## ristorap

I like the color combo on the bait. That is a very nice job.


----------



## All Eyes

JamesF said:


> That's excellent!! What do you base your choice of hooks on? I understand the size, but the type and color?


Thanks James. Those hooks aren't what I normally use. Just had them on for a test swim.


----------



## JamesF

With the number of different hooks, I think it can play a role in what the fish prefer. Case in point, I was fishing with my brother, we had the same small crank baits, same color, mine had the stainless steel hooks, his had hooks like yours. I caught nine very large Crappie, my brother was catching a lot, but all 7" cookie cutters. It was comical for me! My brother is a "little" on the impatient side .


----------



## All Eyes

ristorap said:


> I like the color combo on the bait. That is a very nice job.


Thanks Risto!!!


----------



## TClark

Beautiful!! What type top coat did you use?


----------



## All Eyes

TClark said:


> Beautiful!! What type top coat did you use?


Thank you. I use Envirotex epoxy for my top coats.


----------



## Buckeyesnookhunter60

All Eyes said:


> Lately I've been making these square bill rattle baits and painted my first craw pattern. The colors don't show up well in these pictures, but I was pretty happy with the way it turned out. These are 2 1/4" and done in cedar. The top one has a wider lip design that I want to try out. I have several new musky and walleye baits in the works also. Would love to see what everyone else has been building.
> View attachment 201844
> View attachment 201845
> View attachment 201846


WOW They Are Awesome If I Was A Fish I Would Hit Them LOL, Seriously They Are Gorges


----------



## All Eyes

Buckeyesnookhunter60 said:


> WOW They Are Awesome If I Was A Fish I Would Hit Them LOL, Seriously They Are Gorges


Ha! Thanks man!
Here is a new one off jointed bait that is 8" long. Red cedar wire-thru build. Looking forward to running it.


----------



## matticito

You make some sexy lures


----------



## JamesF

Very nice. I like the slide show.


----------



## All Eyes

Thank you guys. Working on a 2nd one now. Debating color schemes.


----------



## All Eyes

For a one-off build of a new design, I am pretty happy with the way this bait runs. Here's a quick video from today. Bad quality and all.


----------



## All Eyes

2nd one of these 8 inch baits.


----------



## Drm50

I have similar plugs I bought 25 yrs ago down in WVa. Guy named Crane made them. I used them several years in Ontario for Musky. Never got one on them, a Walleye or Small Mouth would grab it first. Those are nice looking and nice running plugs. In fall when weeds start to die a plug like that will run above the weeds. Dynamite that time of year. My problem with Musky is I always catch bass or walleye on the heavy outfit with big plugs. Lay it down and pick up a 12lb bass outfit and tie into musky. Never fails, lots of Canadian musky and pike have my plugs over their mantles.


----------



## jdl447

Thought I’d go for a different look.


----------



## Junebug2320

jdl447 said:


> Thought I’d go for a different look.
> View attachment 373261
> View attachment 373263


Looks like the symbol used for my Rating in the Navy. Radioman!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drm50

Looks like you stole the plugs off a Super Hero, like the Flash. My brothers first trip to Canada with us back in late 60s he bought a Spoon every time we stopped for gas. That was when there were still a lot of Ma & Pa businesses on main roads. They all had wires across their front windows displaying Spoons and most were Dardevil copies or had lightning bolt paint jobs. They weren’t really to catch fish, they were to snag dumb Yanks.


----------



## All Eyes

Drm50 said:


> I have similar plugs I bought 25 yrs ago down in WVa. Guy named Crane made them. I used them several years in Ontario for Musky. Never got one on them, a Walleye or Small Mouth would grab it first. Those are nice looking and nice running plugs. In fall when weeds start to die a plug like that will run above the weeds. Dynamite that time of year. My problem with Musky is I always catch bass or walleye on the heavy outfit with big plugs. Lay it down and pick up a 12lb bass outfit and tie into musky. Never fails, lots of Canadian musky and pike have my plugs over their mantles.


It's amazing how that works sometimes. I've heard some bass guys over the years complaining about them pesky musky. LOL! They can sure do a number on lighter line and small baits.


----------



## All Eyes

jdl447 said:


> Thought I’d go for a different look.
> View attachment 373261
> View attachment 373263


Very cool! Thanks for sharing your work! The profile reminds me of a 007 bait.
I'm working on a batch of these 4" jerkbaits now. Getting them to slow rise/suspend can be a little tricky. The difference between a slow rise and a slow sink is a very fine line. I find it easier to make them a hair on the heavy side and drill out lead as needed. A 1/16" drill bit is what I use on these to remove small amounts of lead until they hit that target weight. The little hole it leaves is then easy to patch.


----------



## Drm50

All Eyes said:


> Very cool! Thanks for sharing your work! The profile reminds me of a 007 bait.
> I'm working on a batch of these 4" jerkbaits now. Getting them to slow rise/suspend can be a little tricky. The difference between a slow rise and a slow sink is a very fine line. I find it easier to make them a hair on the heavy side and drill out lead as needed. A 1/16" drill bit is what I use on these to remove small amounts of lead until they hit that target weight.
> View attachment 373315


Hard to judge size of your plug from picture. I do see screw in eyes. I tended to want to use screw inns especially in long minnow baits. Found out quick that a small hammer handle Musky or Pike will bust the eye out of plug. The tail end particularly. I was using cedar and only going for floater divers. I don’t like it but make all those type plugs with wire armature and fill in slot with epoxy mixed with sawdust. After I do the balancing with lead. That way fill everthing at one operation. I did quit with the balsa because one run of the mill fish can trash a plug you have several hours in.


----------



## All Eyes

Drm50 said:


> Hard to judge size of your plug from picture. I do see screw in eyes. I tended to want to use screw inns especially in long minnow baits. Found out quick that a small hammer handle Musky or Pike will bust the eye out of plug. The tail end particularly. I was using cedar and only going for floater divers. I don’t like it but make all those type plugs with wire armature and fill in slot with epoxy mixed with sawdust. After I do the balancing with lead. That way fill everthing at one operation. I did quit with the balsa because one run of the mill fish can trash a plug you have several hours in.


Yes, these are eye screws in this one. They are 4" red cedar baits and intended for bass, but mostly use thru wire construction for everything else. A musky can split the back out of a wired bait of this thin diameter also, but remain hooked up instead of running off with half a bait in it's mouth. 
I've made wire versions of these also, but so far haven't had any problems with a screw blowing out. I seal the blanks with slightly thinned epoxy and twice seal them when putting the screws in using 2-ton. Then they get a third seal coat of E-Tex before paint.


----------



## jdl447

From a pattern I found on a German site.


----------



## All Eyes

jdl447 said:


> View attachment 373377
> View attachment 373427
> View attachment 373429
> 
> 
> From a pattern I found on a German site.


Very nice!


----------



## All Eyes




----------



## Drm50

Nice paint job but can’t say I like the color.


----------



## All Eyes

Drm50 said:


> Nice paint job but can’t say I like the color.


Thank you. They were a special request in that bubblegum color.


----------



## All Eyes

A couple new squarebills in firetiger and solid black.


----------



## ristorap

That black with red eye is wicked looking. Great paint job on both of them!!!


----------



## All Eyes

ristorap said:


> That black with red eye is wicked looking. Great paint job on both of them!!!


Thanks Risto! Solid black is one of those underrated crank colors IMO. Great contrast in certain conditions. Can be good at night under the moon light too. They're also stoopid easy to paint!


----------



## All Eyes

Here are a couple 8" cedar baits I recently finished. One of them had a messed up paint job so I wrapped it in chrome foil tape and repainted it with transparent yellow and green.


----------



## jdl447

Very nice. How’s the scroll saw work for cutting out your blanks?
I’ve been using a bandsaw, just wondering if a scroll saw would be any easier.


----------



## All Eyes

jdl447 said:


> Very nice. How’s the scroll saw work for cutting out your blanks?
> I’ve been using a bandsaw, just wondering if a scroll saw would be any easier.


Thanks! I cut out all of my blanks with a bandsaw these days, but have cut many smaller blanks in the past with the scrollsaw. The bandsaw is much faster, but the scrollsaw works well for finesse stuff like lip slots in small cranks and cutting right along a line while leaving a smoother edge with less sanding involved.


----------



## All Eyes

It's been a while since I've posted anything new, but I'm still building and hope everyone is doing well. Here are a few bass and walleye baits made from red cedar (as usual) I will be focusing more on muskie baits in the coming months. It would be great to see what everyone has been building if anyone wants to share their work.


----------



## jdl447

Still plugging away at it. Haha.


----------



## jdl447

I don’t know why my photos rotate 90 degrees.


----------



## All Eyes

jdl447 said:


> Still plugging away at it. Haha.
> View attachment 459237
> View attachment 459239
> View attachment 459238


Very cool! Nice work JDL!


----------



## JamesF

Those are beautiful! Great work. That orange is really nice. Back in the seventies, I had a guy from Massillon repaint a couple of lipless baits for me. One was the original, the other was quite similar to your orange, but not as good. But both caught plenty of bass.


----------



## All Eyes

Another 4" flat sided bait and some blanks in the making.


----------



## fiveeyes

FINE looking baits


----------



## JamesF

I like the way the line tie wire comes through the bill. Nice looking stuff!


----------



## All Eyes

fiveeyes said:


> FINE looking baits


Thanks fiveeyes! 


JamesF said:


> I like the way the line tie wire comes through the bill. Nice looking stuff!


TY James! much appreciated.


----------



## jdl447

You do crazy good work All Eyes. 
Can I ask what kind of bit you use on the eye socket?


----------



## All Eyes

jdl447 said:


> You do crazy good work All Eyes.
> Can I ask what kind of bit you use on the eye socket?


Thank you! The bit I used on these is a Dremel sanding stone similar to this one.


----------



## jdl447

Never would have thought of that. One thing about lure making can always learn new ways of doing doing things.


----------



## dgfidler

All Eyes said:


> It's been a while since I've posted anything new, but I'm still building and hope everyone is doing well. Here are a few bass and walleye baits made from red cedar (as usual) I will be focusing more on muskie baits in the coming months. It would be great to see what everyone has been building if anyone wants to share their work.
> View attachment 459221
> View attachment 459222
> View attachment 459223
> View attachment 459224


I made these for the fall Muskie season. I like the way these wander, roll, and wobble with the clevis attachment. They really have no business in the same thread as your stuff though. I have the building part figured out (for flat sided lures only), but my airbrush skills are lacking. I’m good with spoons and blades, but crankbaits require much more skill 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes

jdl447 said:


> Never would have thought of that. One thing about lure making can always learn new ways of doing doing things.


Those sanding stone bits make pretty good eye sockets. If I'm using flat stick on eyes, I will sand out the raised center. For painted eyes I leave the raised pupil like on this gill bait. 











dgfidler said:


> I made these for the fall Muskie season. I like the way these wander, roll, and wobble with the clevis attachment. They really have no business in the same thread as your stuff though. I have the building part figured out (for flat sided lures only), but my airbrush skills are lacking. I’m good with spoons and blades, but crankbaits require much more skill
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are sweet! Thanks for sharing them and for the kind words. I still have yet to use the pins in my metal lips but sure do like the idea of not having to form the line tie. The next aluminum lip bait I make will be done that way.


----------



## jdl447

Couple more.


----------



## All Eyes

jdl447 said:


> Couple more.


Very nice! Love that purple shad! Keep them coming and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## jdl447

Thanks. That pink shad is my secret pattern for Atwood saugeye. Well I guess it’s not so secret now.


----------



## All Eyes

jdl447 said:


> Thanks. That pink shad is my secret pattern for Atwood saugeye. Well I guess it’s not so secret now.


Hmmm...may have to find out now.


----------



## JamesF

What is everyone's top coat?


----------



## All Eyes

JamesF said:


> What is everyone's top coat?


I use Envirotex


----------



## JamesF

I was using Devcon 2 ton and noticed it yellowed with age and sunlight. KBS is one that I have been thinking of but I heard it's brittle. Alumalite and the uv lights get expensive. Anyplace local for Envirotex? Thank you


----------



## dgfidler

JamesF said:


> I was using Devcon 2 ton and noticed it yellowed with age and sunlight. KBS is one that I have been thinking of but I heard it's brittle. Alumalite and the uv lights get expensive. Anyplace local for Envirotex? Thank you


I’m north of Columbus, Etex is sold at Hobby Lobby and Michael’s stores. There’s another one I think would work, but no one discusses it and I haven’t tried - alumilite amazing clear. I have the alumi-uv and am not totally sold. I’m not convinced it adheres strongly to the lure body like an epoxy. I had a lure coated with alumi uv ‘delaminate’ after getting a small chip. I believe I applied it too thick and it formed a cured outer shell with some uncured resin underneath that outer shell. The reason I think that is the lure smelled like uncured resin once it chipped. 

The ‘engineered angler’ provided a tip to put a drop of purple dye in epoxy to mask yellowing. He stated that a slight purple tint offsets minor yellowing in daylight. I believe him, but haven’t tried it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes

JamesF said:


> I was using Devcon 2 ton and noticed it yellowed with age and sunlight. KBS is one that I have been thinking of but I heard it's brittle. Alumalite and the uv lights get expensive. Anyplace local for Envirotex? Thank you


Devcon 2 ton is 30 minute epoxy (actual working time is more like 10 minutes). I use it to install diving lips and eye screws on some of my baits. It has great holding strength and is a bit more flexible when fully cured with less of a tendency to crack. It will yellow a bit over time. Envirotex is what I use as a top coat on all my wood baits. It's another 2 part epoxy that requires a drying wheel due to it's long set time to avoid runs and sags in the finished coat. Available at most big box arts and crafts stores. It leaves a very hard clear glossy finish but takes 12 hrs to dry to the touch and 72 hrs to fully cure.
There's been nothing but positive reviews for True Coat epoxy, but I have yet to try it. Envirotex can be hard to work with regarding bubble issues, and from what I understand, the True Coat cures from inside out which forces bubbles to the surface to pop. Never tried the KBS either, but a friend used it on several of his wood baits and wasn't thrilled with it in the hardness dept. compared to the E-tex.


----------



## JamesF

I just scavenged two microwave motors from a recycling shop, free. I'll give etex a try along with True Coat. There's another, I think it's called Total Boat. A friend uses it on wooden counter tops.


----------



## JamesF

Motors! Where's the darned edit button?!


----------



## JamesF

Do you use etex lite,or the regular etex?


----------



## DL07

I use and really like KBS. Dip, hang, 30 minutes later dip and hang again. Ive had no issues or problems with bonding or durability.


----------



## JamesF

DL07 said:


> I use and really like KBS. Dip, hang, 30 minutes later dip and hang again. Ive had no issues or problems with bonding or durability.


That's good to hear.I have been leaning towards a one part clear coat. I may try several others. Thank you.


----------



## All Eyes

JamesF said:


> Do you use etex lite,or the regular etex?


Here is what I use. After mixing for 3 plus minutes, let it sit for 5 minutes and blow on it several times before applying. The carbon monoxide in your breath pops bubbles.


----------



## JamesF

Thanks for sharing. I very much appreciate your time. I go back and read posts from guys that have done the same, and it's a gold mine of information.


----------



## dgfidler

JamesF said:


> Thanks for sharing. I very much appreciate your time. I go back and read posts from guys that have done the same, and it's a gold mine of information.


I think you’ll like the etex lite. I managed to get good results the very first time I used it. I’ll share a couple things I’ve found. 

First, you’ll find some people heat the two parts prior to mixing. This gives a nice thin (less viscous) fluid to apply to the lure. The desire for a thinner topcoat like on a spoon might be a reason you’d do this. Doing so also reduces the working time a lot. Within a few minutes it will be more viscous than if you’d just mixed at room temperature. Be aware of this. 

Second, in addition to breathing on it to eliminate bubbles, you can take a propane torch and very quickly, and I mean very quickly, pass the flame over the lure once you have it on your turning wheel. This further eliminates bubbles, but might make it drip a few drops. This works well, but you need to be aware a couple drops of epoxy might come off and you need to make sure you have something underneath to catch the drops and that you don’t do it in a way it drips on another lure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF

Good points. Thanks, I need to have my laptop on hand for some of this information. 😄


----------



## K gonefishin

I switched to TrueCoat from etex, I had good luck with etex for many years but TrueCoat has bubbles, easier to measure and dries faster and does't make me feel like I'm going to get cerbery palsy from it it's nasty stuff.


----------



## JamesF

K gonefishin said:


> I switched to TrueCoat from etex, I had good luck with etex for many years but TrueCoat has bubbles, easier to measure and dries faster and does't make me feel like I'm going to get cerbery palsy from it it's nasty stuff.


You definitely don't want any kind of Palsy. I had Bells Palsy, then Third nerve Palsy, and shortly thereafter had Seventh nerve Palsy. Each lasted three to four months. Welding specialty steel. Chemicals are one of contributing factors, along with many other factors. Not fun. Bright lights cause migraines for me, after all that. Good luck with the True Coat.


----------



## K gonefishin

JamesF said:


> You definitely don't want any kind of Palsy. I had Bells Palsy, then Third nerve Palsy, and shortly thereafter had Seventh nerve Palsy. Each lasted three to four months. Welding specialty steel. Chemicals are one of contributing factors, along with many other factors. Not fun. Bright lights cause migraines for me, after all that. Good luck with the True Coat.


That’s why I stopped using etex I have a disk style 3m respirator but didn’t want fumes in house period. Sorry to hear about your situation ugh sorry man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF

Thanks. Hopefully that's all behind my.I now use a full face power filter. I'm retired now, so when I mess with something I think may cause harm I mask up. And like you said, the whole house is smelling strong. Last summer I acid etched a few of those Canadian five of diamond spoons, the real big ones. I did those outside, still masked up,stripped the paint off, then etched them. Came out really nice. I wished I would have taken a few pics. Came out almost a pewter color with some copper veins, I hooked them up to an old twelve volt battery and fused the copper wire. Now they hang over the bar at a remote cabin in Canada. They have the red Maple leaves on the opposite side, but he never turns them over unless someone asks. And now I can't get up there for free weekends anymore 😕.


----------



## All Eyes

K gonefishin said:


> That’s why I stopped using etex I have a disk style 3m respirator but didn’t want fumes in house period. Sorry to hear about your situation ugh sorry man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fumes are probably quite toxic but have very little odor. I rarely wear a mask other than for cedar dust, which probably explains a lot.


----------



## jdl447

6” grandma style lure. My first time using home made eyes.


----------



## All Eyes

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## All Eyes

Greetings from the basement. I hope you all are doing well.
Thought I'd share some ideas regarding paint stencils for baits. Mainly larger ones for Muskie. Almost all of the baits I paint are done with stencils that are cut out of paper with an Xacto knife and discarded after one use. They are quick and easy to make except for doing intricate patterns like pike and crappie for example. The older I get, the more my hands shake and it can be challenging to cut them out and paint close-up finesse stuff, especially the little spines on fins. So I came up with an idea to paint fins fast using a stencil like this. When folded, the spines perfectly line up over the gill so I don't have to fight with holding or taping anything down.
The thought is to make plastic reusable versions of these in different shapes and sizes. My daughter brought her Cricket cutter over this eve, and we played around with cutting plastic sheets. That thing is pretty slick! It can handle some intricate details, and along with an art pad, can cut out basically anything I draw.
Here is a white crappie pattern that I painted using paper and an Xacto knife that may give you an idea as to what a pain in the butt it is. It will be very cool to have some reusable stencils for these kinds of patterns.


----------



## All Eyes

This is the first stencil we made on plastic using a generic crappie pattern we found on the interwebs. We made 2 of these, the other one is for smaller baits in the 5-8" range. It doesn't take much to excite me I guess, but this is kinda cool.


----------



## jdl447

Pretty cool that you have a machine. Looks like the sky is the limit as to what you could make.
I saw this company selling stencils on Amazon, I figured they must be using some kind of a cutter.





Stencils Archives - Whitmore Farm







www.whitmore.farm


----------



## All Eyes

Another crappie bait done with the stencils we made.


----------



## All Eyes




----------



## missionfishin

All Eyes said:


> View attachment 466105


Your paint jobs and epoxy skills are amazing!!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin

Nice stuff! That fin tip is great, gonna use that method for sure.


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a 6 inch cedar minnow bait that I did some relief carving on and covered in gold leaf.


----------



## jdl447

Having a lot of fun at it.


----------



## All Eyes

A few pics of some recent baits that I've been working on.


----------



## JamesF

You could kill somebody with that first one! Second one looks like a Sucker. 
I caught a 37" Pike on a 9" Sucker up in the Chippewa flow, many many moons ago.


----------



## All Eyes

JamesF said:


> You could kill somebody with that first one! Second one looks like a Sucker.
> I caught a 37" Pike on a 9" Sucker up in the Chippewa flow, many many moons ago.


The first 2 baits are 10 and 8 1/2" which isn't very big compared to some musky trolling baits out there.


----------



## missionfishin

All Eyes said:


> A few pics of some recent baits that I've been working on.
> View attachment 469455
> View attachment 469456
> View attachment 469457
> View attachment 469458
> View attachment 469459


Your baits are true pieces of art. Unbelievable. I've been playing around making crankbaits for almost two years now, and have caught fish on them including muskies, but my baits pale and I mean Pale in comparison. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes

missionfishin said:


> Your baits are true pieces of art. Unbelievable. I've been playing around making crankbaits for almost two years now, and have caught fish on them including muskies, but my baits pale and I mean Pale in comparison.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I really appreciate the kind words and would like to see your work. It's quite an accomplishment to build a productive bait from scratch. Any bait that puts fish in the boat is beautiful in my book.  
And it may help if you saw some of my early stuff. Let's just say I didn't win any beauty awards.  Keep at it missionfishin, and thanks again!


----------



## missionfishin

I will get some pictures and post them soon.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## missionfishin

Here's a couple smaller cranks I made for my little 7year old nephew. The next one is the first musky lure I made that actually caught a fish. My airbrush skills are not that great and I try to stay within my limitations lol.






























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes

missionfishin said:


> Here's a couple smaller cranks I made for my little 7year old nephew. The next one is the first musky lure I made that actually caught a fish. My airbrush skills are not that great and I try to stay within my limitations lol.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Very cool! The first 2 baits are quite similar to the overall size and profile that I started with. And those paint jobs look good to me. With the use of stencils and some practice, you would be surprised at what you can do with an airbrush. Certain Youtube videos helped me quite a bit, like this one from Mikko, aka SolarBaits.


----------



## missionfishin

All Eyes said:


> Very cool! The first 2 baits are quite similar to the overall size and profile that I started with. And those paint jobs look good to me. With the use of stencils and some practice, you would be surprised at what you can do with an airbrush. Certain Youtube videos helped me quite a bit, like this one from Mikko, aka SolarBaits.


Well thank you for the kind words. Actually you and Many eyes are the reason I decided to give lure making a try. Well that and the price of musky crankbaits. It has turned into an enjoyable hobby .But it was seeing the lures that you guys on here we're making that made me give it a try. So thank you for the inspiration. I will post some other balsa muskie minnow baits I have been working on.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Drm50

Those paint jobs are way beyond me. They are a skill in themselves. Me, I got no air brush, got me a hair brush. I had hard enough time with rattle cans. Soon as I tie up a few Cicada bugs I’m going to finish the musky size Tadpolly I started and never finished. Got several baits whittled out to be painted. My sealer has went bad, need to buy some. What is everyone using now?


----------



## missionfishin

I've been using the Envirotex Lite for awhile now and generally have good results. Have been thinking about the UV cured resins. Kind of like the quick turnaround time it has, but I have a fairly new box of the Etex.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Drm50

You are using etex for primary sealer on bare wood? I’m back in buggy whip days. Sand & Seal is the name of stuff I used. After whatever paint I applied I used Flex Coat, 2 part as finish coat.


----------



## missionfishin

You could probably seal with the sand and seal no problem. I have sealed baits by spreading super glue all over them to test before sealing with epoxy and then painting. I have been epoxying before paint just to have a nice smooth canvas to paint and then again after painting. I don't really have a whole lot of experience just mostly playing around with whatever works best for me.. I believe I remember seeing some pictures of some of your baits that you posted and thought they looked really nice. I guess like All Eyes said " any bait that brings fish to the boat is a good one". Sure is fun and rewarding when you get fish on a homemade!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes

Regarding sealers for wood baits- I've tried/used a couple of dip and drip sealers like Minwax as well as different epoxies thinned with DN alcohol, but have no experience with the UV cured stuff. There is some great info on the subject here in this old thread that was started by Tigger many moons ago. 








Super Sealing


Hey everyone, I thought I would bring up the subject of sealing the wood baits before the painting process. There are many ways that you can seal the wood before the painting steps. I have tried many of them with success. Minwax sanding sealer..... This is a good way to seal your baits...




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## All Eyes

A new 8 1/2" cedar Musky bait with a color scheme I've been thinking about. Basically reverse firetiger colors on the sides.


----------



## JamesF

The fading black really makes it pop. Another fine piece of art!


----------



## missionfishin

Very nice as usual!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks guys!


----------



## JamesF

Not to be disrespectful, but there is nothing usual about his work. Some of us look forward to seeing these works of art, among some of the other guys that I have had the pleasure to see such works. There are some great lure builders around the world, and I know there work just by seeing them. I am glad that some are still on OGF.


----------



## missionfishin

JamesF said:


> Not to be disrespectful, but there is nothing usual about his work. Some of us look forward to seeing these works of art, among some of the other guys that I have had the pleasure to see such works. There are some great lure builders around the world, and I know there work just by seeing them. I am glad that some are still on OGF.


What? Not being disrespectful at all. Nobody is more impressed by his work than me. Sure didn't mean for it to come across any other way. I have made a few baits myself, so I appreciate the talent that it takes. From what I see of All Eyes work I believe they are second to none!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF

missionfishin said:


> What? Not being disrespectful at all. Nobody is more impressed by his work than me. Sure didn't mean for it to come across any other way. I have made a few baits myself, so I appreciate the talent that it takes. From what I see of All Eyes work I believe they are second to none!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I didn't mean say ,you aren't appreciative. If I offended you I am sorry. Just thanking the guy's that are still building.
This is the reason I joined. I was inspired when I found the site and the many guy's offering free advice and tutorials. I hadn't realized the there were fishing reports and many other forums for about three weeks, because of level of building and painting, many beautiful pieces. I was addicted to the Lure Porn!! We have lost most of the core artists since, too many to list, but their posts are still pinned in the tackle making forum.


----------



## missionfishin

JamesF said:


> I didn't mean say ,you aren't appreciative. If I offended you I am sorry. Just thanking the guy's that are still building.
> This is the reason I joined. I was inspired when I found the site and the many guy's offering free advice and tutorials. I hadn't realized the there were fishing reports and many other forums for about three weeks, because of level of building and painting, many beautiful pieces. I was addicted to the Lure Porn!! We have lost most of the core artists since, too many to list, but their posts are still pinned in the tackle making forum.


Yes I have read a lot of the old posts about lure making. You are right. There are some very talented lure makers on here.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes

It's been a little while since I've posted any of my baits, but I'm still building and painting when time allows. Here is some of my latest work on these squarebill bass cranks. Musky baits are on deck.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

All Eyes said:


> It's been a little while since I've posted any of my baits, but I'm still building and painting when time allows. Here is some of my latest work on these squarebill bass cranks. Musky baits are on deck.
> View attachment 475318
> View attachment 475319
> View attachment 475323
> View attachment 475321
> View attachment 475322


Those all look awesome but you definitely have the craw patterns down! Some of those color/design combos you have would be great for walleye and saugeye also. Amazing work!!


----------



## All Eyes

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Those all look awesome but you definitely have the craw patterns down! Some of those color/design combos you have would be great for walleye and saugeye also. Amazing work!!


Thank you Mike. I really appreciate it!


----------



## ristorap

I like the color combo's you come up with. They look good.


----------



## All Eyes

ristorap said:


> I like the color combo's you come up with. They look good.


Thanks Risto! It's always fun to go thru my paints and play around with some different combos. Lately I've been on a bright color kick. Here are a couple more new ones.


----------



## All Eyes

Just wish there was more time to spend decorating the garage.


----------



## dgfidler

I really like how vivid the pink and orange colors are in your lures. Do you mind sharing the paints you’re using for pink and orange? The pink paint I use comes out like pepto bismo and I end up mixing red and yellow because my orange paint is dull looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes

dgfidler said:


> I really like how vivid the pink and orange colors are in your lures. Do you mind sharing the paints you’re using for pink and orange? The pink paint I use comes out like pepto bismo and I end up mixing red and yellow because my orange paint is dull looking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The paints used on those baits are Createx Fluorescent colors like these. I usually swirl in a couple drops of 4012 reducer to my brush cup depending on it's thickness. Wicked Paints may flow a little better for you depending on your setup. It's made by Createx also, but is more refined with smaller particulate. As with any paint, a white base coat needs to be applied first or the colors won't pop. Hope this helps!
John


----------



## All Eyes

Another 3" shad profile bait painted in pearl and transparent colors. For some reason, the blue doesn't show up very well on my phone camera.


----------



## dgfidler

Thank you for the information. I had one bottle of the fluorescent pink early on and couldn’t spray it. By the time I got it to a consistency I could spray it, it’d run off like water and not adhere. Since then, I’ve switched out the nozzle and tip in my airbrush to .5mm from .35mm. I bet I’d either spray it direct from the bottle or add a little 4030 before reducing a little with my current setup. It took me a while to learn how to get adhesion but I’m pretty good at it now. Full set ordered. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a new musky bait profile I've been working on. This one's an 8" red cedar thru wire diver painted in a saugeye pattern. Working on a jointed version next.


----------



## jdl447

Very cool. 
Your lures are something special.


----------



## All Eyes

jdl447 said:


> Very cool.
> Your lures are something special.


Thank you! I appreciate that!


----------



## ristorap

That saugeye color looks nice. Do you do the saugeye color on bass and walleye crank baits?


----------



## All Eyes

ristorap said:


> That saugeye color looks nice. Do you do the saugeye color on bass and walleye crank baits?


Thanks Risto. This is the first saugeye pattern that I've done but probably would be a cool pattern for bass and walleye cranks. May just have to do that!


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a 10" musky bait painted in a carp pattern using Createx pearlized gold . For the scales on this one I used a piece of plastic gutter screen.


----------



## All Eyes

Here are some pics of an older musky bait that I repurposed. The eyes were drilled out and much of the epoxy was sanded down. Then the gills and fins were relief carved using a Dremel tool and sand paper. The pic was taken before the final sanding was done. Once foiled over, I pressed the scales into it with this small copper tube that I cut down and filed into a scale shape. It was painted using mostly transparent Createx colors and really shines in the sunlight. All that's left to do is get it chewed up from big musky teeth.


----------



## K gonefishin

Killer work


----------



## All Eyes

K gonefishin said:


> Killer work


Thanks Kevin! Hope to see you at the show next month.


----------



## K gonefishin

I hope to make it, with two kids it's hard to plan that far in advance but hope to be there, its usually a winter highlight.


----------



## All Eyes

K gonefishin said:


> I hope to make it, with two kids it's hard to plan that far in advance but hope to be there, its usually a winter highlight.


Ok great. I'm planning on staying for the raffle again so may catch up with you there.


----------



## BaddFish

Awesome work All eyes... Ive enjoyed yours and Vince's work (VC111) for years.. Im finally at a stage where I hope to start painting again.... I have some createx paint on the way, I plan on re-painting some bandit lures and some old muskie lures.. But my main question is- do you always use cedar for your blanks? Do you find it to carve the easiest and hold paint the best? Cedar seems like its used alot for custom muskie lures- it must be buoyant/light weight too? 
The reason is, Ive recently settled into this new place and I have multiple cedar trees growing here and actually cut down a few and saved some 6ft long lengths of the main tree.
I was thinking about making a mantle out of the wood...but now.. maybe I start building lures! LOL 
I still get more enjoyment out of actually fishing.. but building a few from scratch could be fun. Years ago I built about 6 shad style muskie baits and had a follow on one of them at Leesville! LOL
That was a neat thrill. Thanks in advance for your comments on cedar & Happy New Year


----------



## All Eyes

BaddFish said:


> Awesome work All eyes... Ive enjoyed yours and Vince's work (VC111) for years.. Im finally at a stage where I hope to start painting again.... I have some createx paint on the way, I plan on re-painting some bandit lures and some old muskie lures.. But my main question is- do you always use cedar for your blanks? Do you find it to carve the easiest and hold paint the best? Cedar seems like its used alot for custom muskie lures- it must be buoyant/light weight too?
> The reason is, Ive recently settled into this new place and I have multiple cedar trees growing here and actually cut down a few and saved some 6ft long lengths of the main tree.
> I was thinking about making a mantle out of the wood...but now.. maybe I start building lures! LOL
> I still get more enjoyment out of actually fishing.. but building a few from scratch could be fun. Years ago I built about 6 shad style muskie baits and had a follow on one of them at Leesville! LOL
> That was a neat thrill. Thanks in advance for your comments on cedar & Happy New Year


First of all Thank You for the kind words. I appreciate it! Seeing the work that Vince was posting many moons ago is what inspired me to get started building wood baits. Since then, I've seen work from all over the world, and his stuff is still up there with the very best of them IMO. He is also very knowledgeable and was kind enough to answer a lot of my questions in getting started.
Many bait makers including myself like using cedar for several reasons. It is very buoyant while still being much harder than balsa or other soft wood. It also naturally repels water to a certain degree. I prefer tight grained, kiln dried wood that's been stored away from moisture. The down side to working with cedar is that the dust can wreak havoc on your sinuses and lungs. It never really bothered me too much at first, but now I make sure to wear a good mask because it screws up my sinuses.
There are many other things to be said including the different types of cedar and their physical properties, moisture content, etc. If my memory serves me right, Vince covered the topic in one or more of his old posts. You may try doing a search of the word cedar under his name for more detailed info.
Thanks again, and I would love to see your work when you get started.


----------



## All Eyes

A couple new ones for the box. 4" rattle shad in blue/gold and 3" orange rap style bait.


----------



## jdl447

Very nice. That orange shadrap style should be killer on the saugeye.


----------



## All Eyes

jdl447 said:


> Very nice. That orange shadrap style should be killer on the saugeye.


Thanks! Always look forward to spring and especially post spawn to throw some new stuff at the eyes. Lately I've painted lots of natural schemes so thought I would make a few in these high vis colors for stained water.


----------



## 1basshunter

All Eyes you are a true master of your craft!!! I’m totally jealous


----------



## All Eyes

1basshunter said:


> All Eyes you are a true master of your craft!!! I’m totally jealous


Thanks a lot! It's really not as hard as it might look. You'd be surprised at what you could do with a little time and guidance. Honestly, I can't remember what I used to do with my time before the bait making bug took me down.


----------



## All Eyes

Another new one for the box. It's fun playing with fluorescent paint on these walleye baits because almost every color goes well together. The pattern combinations are endless.


----------



## BaddFish

I finished my first Bandit a week ago... started with a basic clear version. see below
Alot of fun! I need to find liquid mask...for the eyeballs. My friend suggested Vaseline.. any suggestions?
Years ago when i started painted a few lures- I found some great stuff but its long been thrown away and haven't found anything using Google yet..


----------



## All Eyes

BaddFish said:


> I finished my first Bandit a week ago... started with a basic clear version. see below
> Alot of fun! I need to find liquid mask...for the eyeballs. My friend suggested Vaseline.. any suggestions?
> Years ago when i started painted a few lures- I found some great stuff but its long been thrown away and haven't found anything using Google yet..


Looks great! I wouldn't suggest using Vaseline as it will repel and mess up the paint around the edges. For masking eyes, you might try cutting or punching circles out of masking tape. If you are using water based paint, you can also paint over the eyes and then carefully remove it with a Q-tip moistened with alcohol after the paint dries.


----------



## BaddFish

I'm using Createx water based- Pearls..so far.
Ive had decent luck with Windsor & newton masking fluid... annoying part is you have to let the fluid puddle in the eye socket and takes a little while to dry... I know painting is having patience! lol


----------



## BaddFish

A couple new ones just finished...the middle one is my least favorite so far, I call it the UGLY DUCKLING... My first play around with glitter and my color scheme got away from me..
Who knows? maybe eyes will still bite it.


----------



## All Eyes

BaddFish said:


> A couple new ones just finished...the middle one is my least favorite so far, I call it the UGLY DUCKLING... My first play around with glitter and my color scheme got away from me..
> Who knows? maybe eyes will still bite it.


Nice fades on the bottom one, and I'm sure the eyes will bite them all. That ugly duckling isn't ugly to me. It has a high contrast and will stand out in the water. Thanks for sharing your work and keep them coming!
Regarding the eyes, many blanks come with eyes that are fairly easy to remove by crawling along the edge with a triangular Xacto blade. They usually pop right off and can be glued back on.


----------



## BaddFish

I call this one TRI-CLOPS! LOL ive had these eyes in my stash for years,,, just wanted to play on this dot pattern that everybody seems to like,
I'll get to see if the Eyes prefer the dots or?
My craftmanship is starting to stink- fishing season is around the bend and I'm loosing my patience.. my purple likes to spit!
can't wait to get on the water, tired of watching so many YouTube fishing videos!
Tight Lines everyone and good luck this year


----------



## All Eyes

BaddFish said:


> I call this one TRI-CLOPS! LOL ive had these eyes in my stash for years,,, just wanted to play on this dot pattern that everybody seems to like,
> I'll get to see if the Eyes prefer the dots or?
> My craftmanship is starting to stink- fishing season is around the bend and I'm loosing my patience.. my purple likes to spit!
> can't wait to get on the water, tired of watching so many YouTube fishing videos!
> Tight Lines everyone and good luck this year


That's really cool! Way to think outside the box. I like it! 
Regarding your purple paint spitting, it may be a different consistency than your other paints. If you are thinning it, try using less thinner or none at all. Also try experimenting with different PSI. It looks like a drop in pressure may help. 
Thanks for sharing and keep it up!


----------



## All Eyes

Another Saugeye. This one is 10" thru wire with aluminum lip. Also working on a 14" bait that I'm thinking would make a nice SM profile. Pictured here with another 10" blank you can see how chunky it's going to be.


----------



## missionfishin

Just finished this little shallow diver for my 8 year old nephew. He even helped with the painting and masking a little. I don't get to keep many of my own baits anymore. The niece and nephews have me backlogged with orders of their own 
















Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes

missionfishin said:


> Just finished this little shallow diver for my 8 year old nephew. He even helped with the painting and masking a little. I don't get to keep many of my own baits anymore. The niece and nephews have me backlogged with orders of their own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


That's Awesome! Looks great! Very cool to involve your nephew on it. They also make pretty cool key chains. I made some for the kids at Christmas that had little flashlights on them.


----------



## missionfishin

Thank you very much. I appreciate it especially coming from you. Your baits are incredible!! My little nephew loves everything having to do with fishing. I have never seen a little guy like him. He is truly a fishing machine. Will fish daylight to dark. He enjoys learning about making lures and I believe he will someday be making his own for sure! I'm just glad he is so enthusiastic about fishing as there are a lot worse things kids can get into nowadays. 

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes

Another 10" red cedar bait for the big toothy critters. This time done in a Smallmouth pattern.


----------



## All Eyes

An idea came to me of trying one of these pop-it fidget toys as a mold for pouring epoxy resin eyes for my musky baits. It worked great and they popped out without using any type of a mold release. My first attempts weren't super clear but worked perfect over a foil backing to make these walleye eyes. This is my biggest trolling bait yet at 14" (17 1/2" overall)


----------



## jdl447

Great looking bait. I think you would give any bait maker a run for the money.
What kind of pin is used for the line tie?


----------



## All Eyes

jdl447 said:


> Great looking bait. I think you would give any bait maker a run for the money.
> What kind of pin is used for the line tie?


I really appreciate the kind words jdl! The pins are stainless steel clevis pins like these.


----------



## All Eyes

Hello all! Hope everyone is well. It's been a while since I've posted anything new, but still here building baits when time allows. Here are a few pics of some of my recent cedar baits for walleye and Muskie. My original intention for this 10" bait was a tiger muskie pattern, but it sort of morphed into more of a small mouth as it went along. The profile isn't that great for a muskie so I guess it's a smallmouth tiger hybrid. Lol!


----------



## DL07

Very nice!


----------



## All Eyes

DL07 said:


> Very nice!


Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## All Eyes




----------



## jdl447

Just saw this amazing work as usual. Are you still using eTex lite? Some of the YouTube guys have been bragging up TruCoat. I looked it up but they only sell it by the quart. I don’t know what the shelf life is with the 2 part epoxy a quart would probably last me years. Your opinion would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## All Eyes

jdl447 said:


> Just saw this amazing work as usual. Are you still using eTex lite? Some of the YouTube guys have been bragging up TruCoat. I looked it up but they only sell it by the quart. I don’t know what the shelf life is with the 2 part epoxy a quart would probably last me years. Your opinion would be much appreciated.
> Thanks


Thanks a lot jdl! I picked up some TruCoat at the NY muskie show and have been using it on my last few batches of baits. It is an improvement over E-tex when it comes to bubble issues. Only time will tell how it compares for durability from teeth and hook rash, but so far I really like it. Working time and overall drying time may be slightly less, but I haven't done more than 3 baits at a time so it hasn't been a problem for me. No noticeable difference in coverage and application, and has a nice glossy finish.


----------



## All Eyes

Another 14" cedar bait done in a northern pike pattern.


----------



## All Eyes

Here's a couple of my latest offerings to the Muskie Gods.  These are 10" trolling baits and again made from red cedar.


----------



## DL07

Man if I was A musky guy I'd love to have 1 of those! Very nice once again.


----------



## jdl447

Great work as usual. What size hooks do you use on a 10” bait?


----------



## FrostyK

Do you still sell these on Ebay? I cant ever find them for some reason..


----------



## REEL GRIP

You do awesome work. Wish I could do that. I would be gett'in some of these
Poe's Blanks. Poe's go for big bucks on ebay. Can't imagine what you could








get for one jazzed-up like that.


----------



## All Eyes

DL07 said:


> Man if I was A musky guy I'd love to have 1 of those! Very nice once again.


 Thank you very much! 


jdl447 said:


> Great work as usual. What size hooks do you use on a 10” bait?


 Thanks jdl, I usually use 8/0 Mustad's on the 10" baits. 


FrostyK said:


> Do you still sell these on Ebay? I cant ever find them for some reason..


 Sorry, but you may have me confused with someone else. I've not sold any of my baits on E-Bay. Most of them are made for a small group of muskie guys and collectors that have been keeping me busy building them. I don't make enough volume to offer them for sale elsewhere. 


REEL GRIP said:


> You do awesome work. Wish I could do that. I would be gett'in some of these
> Poe's Blanks. Poe's go for big bucks on ebay. Can't imagine what you could
> get for one jazzed-up like that.


 Much appreciated Reel Grip! Some of the big names in wood muskie baits can fetch some crazy prices. I've seen some go for $600- $1000 plus depending on the rarity and maker.


----------



## FrostyK

Ah jeez, sorry about that. Was thinking of someone else. Amazing lures. Excellent work!


----------



## silver shad

Reel Grip what catalog is that page from?


----------



## REEL GRIP

Lure Parts On Line
Sorry, should have mentioned that.


----------



## REEL GRIP

I see on their w-site..5 different size blanks
and 3 different lips.


----------



## All Eyes

REEL GRIP said:


> I see on their w-site..5 different size blanks
> and 3 different lips.


Those blanks do look nice, but I much prefer making my own and building baits from scratch materials. It takes time and lots of trial and error, but it's very rewarding to catch fish and see what others have caught using them. Here is a pic that was sent to me by a friend in Ontario last week. One of 3 nice Muskie they caught on this bait during their vacation.


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a new foiled bait and the metal tube tool that I use to press on my scale patterns. Crude, but effective way to do individual scales on foil.


----------



## REEL GRIP

WOW!


----------



## All Eyes

Here are a few of my recent muskie baits that I've done. Again made from red cedar. A 6" bluegill, and the others 8" and 10" 
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## dre

Your Muskie lures are amazing! So are your painting skills! Couple questions for you:


What clear coat do you use?
Do you have any swim videos of your Muskie lures?

Keep up the great work!

Matt



All Eyes said:


> Here are a few of my recent muskie baits that I've done. Again made from red cedar. A 6" bluegill, and the others 8" and 10"
> Hope everyone is well!
> View attachment 502289
> View attachment 502290
> View attachment 502291


----------



## All Eyes

dre said:


> Your Muskie lures are amazing! So are your painting skills! Couple questions for you:
> 
> 
> What clear coat do you use?
> Do you have any swim videos of your Muskie lures?
> 
> Keep up the great work!
> 
> Matt


Thank you for the kind words Matt! 
Regarding clear coat, I've been using True Coat epoxy this past year, after using Envirotex for many years prior. They both cure very glossy and durable but the True Coat seems to have the advantage when it comes to issues with bubbles. As far as swim videos, I have a few poor quality ones on YouTube. For the past several years I've been wanting to get better videos with underwater GoPro footage in the pool but still haven't gotten around to it. Here are a couple of my 10" baits swimming. 













Testing a new musky bait


Swimming a new crankbait design I have been working on.




www.youtube.com


----------

